# Sticky  ATUALIZAÇÃO SSC | NOVOS RECURSOS E SUGESTÕES



## Pereira's

Não curti a diminuição das opções de formatação dos posts


----------



## kikoeduardo

Como sempre, mudanças radicais são meio estranhas de começo, mas depois nos acostumamos... de momento estou achando bem estranho rs


----------



## O Natalense

Ei, o meliante se evadiu.


----------



## Mr. Nery

Gostei do layout, mas vai levar tempo pra acostumar.

As bandeirinhas e o dark mode um luxo!


----------



## Alfredocgf

Gostei do novo layout. Apesar de achar estranho de cara, super curti o dark mode. É questão de costume acostumar com o novo modo, mas que seja pra dau um bom up no fórum.


----------



## O Natalense

Não está nem listado o trédi do corona.


----------



## benevocci

Onde eu vou pra ver o primeiro post não lido? Não consigo achar isso


----------



## Pereira's

benevocci said:


> Onde eu vou pra ver o primeiro post não lido? Não consigo achar isso


----------



## Phcg

Vale lembrar que ainda estamos em fase de adaptação. Alguns erros ainda podem acontecer.


----------



## Pereira's

Algumas explicações sobre as novas funções estão neste thread: We Are Live - Community Feedback

P. ex., agora basta colar o link do video do YouTube ou do post do Twitter que o próprio fórum faz a formatação


----------



## Litte Church

SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## William_Matheus

Gostei que as imagens ficam todas do mesmo tamanho. É uma baita mão na roda


----------



## carlos-PE

eu só gostei do layout mesmo. E tá melhor agora pra ver no celular. Porém eu não gostei de não ter a opção de ir pro último post visto, e tbm do fórum principal não destacar os últimos threads atualizados. Eu vou ter que ficar entrando de sub fórum em sub fórum agora. Outra coisa, kd os emotions? Tbm não aparece a cidade de onde o forista é. E agora é mais fácil pra se tornar novo usuário do fórum, basta acessar com o gmail ou Facebook, isso vai acabar popularizando demais. Os moradores vão ter um trabalhão rs. O thread de futebol é capaz de ir pro espaço kkk


----------



## Rdx MG

Preferia os emoticons antigos...


----------



## Sandro Bernardo

Ainda bastante lento mas compreensivo.
1. Como deixar modo dark? Já descobri. Acabou aparecendo opção no detalhes de conta. 
2. Antes dava pra ver visualização de cada fórum? Sei que dava do tópico. Impressionante que da Polônia é de 2 bilhões de visualizações.
3. Moderadores podia dar sugestão do Premium ter plano mensal e anual. 20 doletas de uma vez nos dias de hoje é osso. 😁
4. E que volte emoticons antigos.


----------



## carlos-PE

Alguém mais aí tá recebendo msg direto pra habilitar notificação por push? Tá enchendo o saco já


----------



## joaojr

Horrível, quase não da para diferenciar anúncios e postagens, tudo muito mesclado. Uma pena!


----------



## Rdx MG

Reparei que o fórum dos moderadores está visível e que os usuários ganham pontos(?)


----------



## Pereira's

Sobre ir para os posts não-lidos nos threads, apenas na primeira vez que acessa o thread é que vai para a 1a página.

A partir do segundo acesso, é direcionado para o primeiro post não-lido

Pelo menos está dessa forma comigo


----------



## pedrouraí

Comigo também, somente precisei apertar uma vez o ícone _jump to latest_ e agora toda vez que entro no thread já vai para o mais recente, tomara que seja assim em todos.

Seria melhor se na parte do _Following_ fossem ficando por primeiro os threads que ainda não foram lidos, como era antes no Painel de Controle do Usuário.


----------



## MLeandro

Sandro Bernardo said:


> Propaganda não vejo nenhuma, talvez seja por causa do adblock. Mas acabou o banner?


Se não estiverem planejando colocar o banner no topo da página, onde está aquele logo gigantesco, então realmente afirmo que mudaram o SSC pra pior.


----------



## O Natalense

O tread do Corona só me fica visível quando deslogado.

Ei, Notícias e Boteco com posts de 2005 para cá.


----------



## igarassuPE

eu não gostei das propagandas
fica aparecendo anuncio de sugar daddy no meio das postagens


----------



## Paulistex

uma coisa que eu não entendi: dá pra você inserir detalhes do seu veículo agora diretamente nas configurações do perfil?


----------



## Lukazz

Amei. Nota zero.
Brincadeira. Questão de se acostumar mesmo, creio eu.

- 

Eu digitei a mensagem acima do celular, porém não enviei. Ai deixei de lado e voltei a trabalhar. Agora entro no computador e ela tá aqui. Ponto pra isso.


----------



## rodolfokw

Fórum já está ficando mais rápido de carregar. Acredito que serão feitos vários ajustes nas próximas semanas. Hoje é só o primeiro dia. Acredito que essa nova plataforma tenha muito mais benefícios do que malefícios. (A questão de salvar posts para depois continuar em uma outra hora é uns dos maiores pontos positivos ao meu ver até agora).

Outra questão que eu gostei: Quando você posta ou edita, a página não muda, bem mais responsivo.


----------



## Inconfidente

A quantidade de informações é muito grande. A gente fica perdido sem saber pra onde olhar, mas com o tempo vamos acostumar.


----------



## digaorock

Tô achando bem confuso ainda, acesso outros fóruns que rodam no Xenforo e acho bem mais simples. A questão do último post não lido é fácil, na segunda vez que se acessa o tópico ele já vai automaticamente. Toca aprender tudo de novo, kkkkkkk.


----------



## Suburbanist

A possibilidade de mencionar usuários, e ser notificado de menções, é uma baita evolução de usabilidade.

O fórum aqui está extremamente veloz. Não há motivos, em 2020, para a lerdeza do sistema antigo, em época onde dá pra abrir vídeos de 1080HD e dar play quase sem buffer.

@Jdolci @Tiago Costa acho que será preciso reescrever o sticker de como inserir imagens e vídeos, já que isso mudou.


----------



## Tiago Costa

Sim, aos poucos vamos nos acostumando ao novo sistema. Ainda tem coisas sendo acertadas pelo staff técnico, então vale a pena esperarmos tudo ficar pronto pra daí reescrevermos os tutoriais.


----------



## EricoWilliams

Tive que instalar um adblocker, tinha tanto merchan que parecia o programa da Sonia Abrão.


----------



## carlos-PE

o meu adblocker estava desativado, que bom que agora não vai aparecer esses anúncios chatos!!


----------



## Paulistex

consegui colocar minha foto de perfil com as bordas transparentes, voltando mais ou menos como estava antes


----------



## RenatoJG

Primeiro post no novo fórum: ainda acostumando com este sistema diferente.


----------



## Mr. Nery

A resolução dos avatars mudou. Tive que ajustar o meu.


----------



## Amapaense

Sobre o "novo" fórum, minha opinião:
Layout muito ruim, confuso e com propagandas, mas essas foram amenizadas com o adblock.

Pontos positivos: aqui parece mais rápido, ficou MUITO fácil postar notícia (até a foto e a fonte já vêm automaticamente) e te dá a opção de ver quando você recebe um quote/alert.

Creio q seja questão de tempo para adaptação/costume.


----------



## AcelomadoSC

Odiei.


----------



## Pereira's

Esses espaços perdidos nas laterais diminuíram em uns 30 - 40% a área de visualização dos posts

O que é péssimo para um fórum também focado em fotos


----------



## MichaelMS

De início está bem confuso, questão de costume, está bem mais rápido ao carregar.


----------



## superkyo

Existe como configurar pra ver mais posts por pagina ?


----------



## joaojr

carlos-PE said:


> eu tenho o adblock , o que eu não acho é esta opção


Poxa, tenta reinstalar

*___*

Triste ter que usar ferramentas para "burlar" a interface do site e tantas propagandas, isso vai afastar novos usuários que desconhecem este tipo de ferramenta e vai desencorajando o foristas mais antigos


----------



## davi99

Não sei se eu deveria compartilhar isso mas um usuário da Polônia criou um script com o addon pra navegadores "Styl-us" super simples e deixa o forúm bem melhor, sem barras laterais, com posts separados e fundo cinza.

Não dá pra quotar ele porque o post foi apagado. Novamente, se infringir alguma regra, peço a moderação que remova. Só funciona no LIght Mode.

*"Per point 1 above.

Little style adjustments to visually separate posts.
Themes & Skins for the World's Top Websites

Addons

Firefox
Stylus – Get this Extension for 🦊 Firefox (en-US)

Chrome
Stylus
Opera/Yandex/Edge Chromium*
*https://addons.opera.com/en/extensions/details/stylus/*



http://imgur.com/fkUAEp0




joshsam said:


> For anyone who wants a better readable interface please considder this nice addon Coth has made for us. It doesn't work on dark mode so people using dark mode don't do this.
> Big thanks for him!


----------



## conrado.rio

Mudanças em um primeiro momento me assustam porque me tiram da zona de conforto, mas no fim elas são muito bem-vindas! Acho que os pontos positivos estão sendo maiores que os negativos.

Até o momento estou sentido falta dos usuários ativos no thread, linguagem em português e acredito que os clássicos emojis do SSC farão falta. hno:

E curti o dark mode e a marcação com o "@".


----------



## valdiclei

Com o ublock consegue retirar essa barra lateral.


----------



## Izumy

Realmente o maior problema é essa barra lateral limitando o espaço dos posts e poluindo o fórum. De resto, tem várias novas melhorias e o que não é melhoria dá pra se adaptar com o tempo.


----------



## 728866

Sou tapado pra essas 'coisas da internet' e vou levar um tempo até pegar boa parte das novas funcionalidades e melhorias.

Por hora, assim como os colegas, tô estranhando tudo [mas achei a interface mais moderna, apesar das _pubricidadi_] e ainda não me adaptei.
Isso interfere na vontade de utilizar o fórum, mas é algo que vai passar/melhorar. 

Até o momento só aproveitei o novo design pra atualizar meu avatar, já que os avatares antigos migraram com qualidade cagada 🤓


----------



## castorino2010

Ficou péssimo o novo layout e a usabilidade. E como já disseram, não é questão de adaptação pois fóruns com este mesmo conceito existem ínúmeros e nunca caíram na graça dos usuários.


----------



## 728866

Xentê, não vai ter mais banner com foto???


----------



## Paulistex

uma pena, pois tem espaço pra colocarem o banner


----------



## Peixoto

Espero que mantenham o banner dinâmico. E queria uma divisão mais nítida entre as postagens. No mais, acho que vai ser difícil se acostumar com essas mudanças...


----------



## castorino2010




----------



## castorino2010

hummm.......gostei pelo menos disso....👌
não precisar mais de um servidor de hospedagem para postar imagens


----------



## Rekarte

Para não ser chato e só reclamar, tem algo que eu gostei: As bandeirinhas
Legal saber de qual país é cada forista


----------



## MichaelMS

davi99 said:


> Não sei se eu deveria compartilhar isso mas um usuário da Polônia criou um script com o addon pra navegadores "Styl-us" super simples e deixa o forúm bem melhor, sem barras laterais, com posts separados e fundo cinza.
> 
> Não dá pra quotar ele porque o post foi apagado. Novamente, se infringir alguma regra, peço a moderação que remova. Só funciona no LIght Mode.
> 
> *"Per point 1 above.
> 
> Little style adjustments to visually separate posts.
> Themes & Skins for the World's Top Websites
> 
> Addons
> 
> Firefox
> Stylus – Get this Extension for 🦊 Firefox (en-US)
> 
> Chrome
> Stylus
> Opera/Yandex/Edge Chromium*
> *https://addons.opera.com/en/extensions/details/stylus/*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/fkUAEp0


Lembra o antigo e as fotos ficam maiores, expande!


----------



## One Sky

Gente, agora que eu vi que as áreas que eram off topic estão abertas para o público geral. Certeza que isso não vai acabar bem.


----------



## castorino2010

Quem não gostou do layout branco e prefere cores mais escura, só instalar a extensão Dark Mode. A aparência ficará assim:


----------



## Bruno2010

Eu gostei, porém como acompanho o forum desde 2008 e interajo desde 2010, dá uma ar meu esquisito!! mas fico feliz que tenha voltado haha


----------



## missioneiro

Primeiras impressoes positivas, UI limpa, rapida, responsiva.


----------



## Suburbanist

A pedido dos admins ainda antes da venda do site, eu (e acho que muitos outros) havia colocado o SSC na whitelist do AdBlock. Mas agora reativei, nào me importaria com anúncios na lateral, mas entre os posts é muito ruim para a legibilidade.

De qualquer forma, hoje o site está extremamente veloz, muito rápido mesmo. E, mais importante, a migração (que deve ter sido cara e exigido bastante trabalho) garante a continuidade por longo prazo ao SSC. Eu tinha começado a pensar que o SSC acabaria morrendo junto com o end-of-life de vários sub-sistemas e plugins usados no vBulletin, quando o Chrome ou outros browsers passassem a considerá-los perigosos. Mais ou menos como alguns antigos sites baseados em JavaScript e Flash perderam a funcionalidade porque disparam alertas de segurança hoje em dia...


----------



## digaorock

Essa história do Boteco ficar aberto para todo mundo ver vai dar ruim, já estou com pena da moderação.


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

O SSC foi vendido?

Não gostei das mudanças, a página inicial ficou ruim sem a exibição dos subforums diretamente e indicando o último thread atualizado.

O movimento caiu muito, se cair mais os users vão perdendo o interesse em postar e desistindo do forum.


----------



## Andrefachini

Não sei como faço pra ver os forum em que postei...ou que seguia..como faço..fiquei bem confuso.


----------



## MLeandro

OEEE13 said:


> O Light Mode cansa mais a vista, mas pelo menos as letras têm cores diferentes. Já no Dark Mode as letras são todas brancas, aí mistura tudo.
> O "Show Full Signature" é um detalhe que tá me incomodando.
> Enfim, ainda estamos em fase de adaptação e algumas coisas podem mudar né.
> 
> E eu só fui descobrir esses dias que o SSC tinha versão em português...(_inserir algum emoji do fórum antigo)_


Como faz pra mudar pra português? Já rodei o site todo mas não achei 😭


----------



## pmt_

O Natalense said:


> O tread do Corona só me fica visível quando deslogado.


Isso acontece porque você deu ignore no menino lobo (criador do tópico). 🤣


----------



## digaorock

A questão da bagunça nos posts. consegui resolver desmarcando a opção de visualizar a assinatura no menu de preferências, tudo bem que perdemos a opção de acessar algumas coisas legais que alguns foristas deixam nas assinaturas, mas dá uma boa limpada na tela e melhora muito a visualização. Mas, no geral, não estou curtindo muito não essas mudanças, o ar de exclusividade que SSC tinha se perdeu, agora parece um fórum qualquer.


----------



## SH

Podia ficar como o fórum Contato Radar, cuja mudança foi para muito melhor. Nem imagens de cidades teremos mais no topo da página?


----------



## O Natalense

AndersonPimentel said:


> Isso acontece porque você deu ignore no menino lobo (criador do tópico). 🤣


Obrigado pelo exposed


----------



## Sorvete na Testa

No geral, eu gostei das mudanças, só sinto falta do _banner_ do dia.


----------



## pmt_

O Natalense said:


> Obrigado pelo exposed


Não é como você se importasse com o que ele pensa né. 🤣


----------



## Ale Oliveira

Não curti, cade o banner? Cade os emojis legais que tinhamos? Alguém devolve o SSC original por favor...


----------



## Andrefachini

Andrefachini said:


> Não sei como faço pra ver os forum em que postei...ou que seguia..como faço..fiquei bem confuso.


 OLá alguem pode me esclarecer isso.. ainda não achei nada do antigo aonde postei ...


----------



## Ale Oliveira

Não aparece mais a quantidade de likes que cada usuário tem..


----------



## A-B

Continua nos detalhes de perfil do usuário com o título de "Reaction score".


----------



## A-B

Continua nos detalhes de perfil do usuário com o título de "Reaction score".


----------



## rodolfokw

Andrefachini said:


> OLá alguem pode me esclarecer isso.. ainda não achei nada do antigo aonde postei ...


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/watched/ ou clica no ícone do seu avatar, e vai no ícone " + Following". Caso queira ver as mensagens não lidas desses tópicos, é só clicar no título do tópico, que já vai direto para o primeiro post não lido.


----------



## Andrefachini

rodolfokw said:


> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/watched/ ou clica no ícone do seu avatar, e vai no ícone " + Following". Caso queira ver as mensagens não lidas desses tópicos, é só clicar no título do tópico, que já vai direto para o primeiro post não lido.


Muito obrigado......agora deu certo...


----------



## 728866

Naipesky said:


> SSC com Jan: "Ajudem a manter a página, não usem adblock pois tudo é sustentado com Google Ads"
> 
> Novo SSC após a venda: "Me ajudem a instalar o adblock! Se vira aí com seus premiuns site"


O fórum foi vendido???????????


----------



## Paulistex

pessoal, alguém sabe como modifica o subtítulo? esse texto que agora está embaixo do nick e ao lado da bandeirinha...

já procurei mas não achei. o meu ficou zuado após a atualização 😂


----------



## 728866

Paulistex said:


> pessoal, alguém sabe como modifica o subtítulo? esse texto que agora está embaixo do nick e ao lado da bandeirinha...
> 
> já procurei mas não achei. o meu ficou zuado após a atualização 😂


Não sei se é isso, mas vale tentar;

Clica em cima do seu avatar. Vc será redirecionado pro seu perfil. Ali, um pouco abaixo da sua foto, tem uma caixa de diálogo pra atualizar seu *status *["update my status"]. Talvez seja isso.


----------



## igarassuPE

como faço pra colocar o dark mode?


----------



## Paulistex

Pedrop.rio said:


> Mas dá pra formatar o tamanho do texto, só não tem os botões...
> 
> cores também


aonde a gente pode pegar os códigos ocultos? tem algum site?


----------



## pedrouraí

Pedrop.rio said:


> Mas dá pra formatar o tamanho do texto, só não tem os botões...
> 
> cores também


Como que faz isso?


----------



## Paulistex

Pedro Mendes said:


> Como que faz isso?


ele é um hackerman.


----------



## Pereira's

Assim:

Usando a função SIZE ou COLOR na forma de "[ABC=numero do tamanho da letra ou cor] [/ABC]"


----------



## MLeandro

pereira951 said:


> Assim:
> 
> Usando a função SIZE ou COLOR na forma de "[ABC=numero do tamanho da letra ou cor] [/ABC]"


Ou seja: os comandos são os mesmos de antes, só precisa se lembrar


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

Jdolci said:


> Um dos que já está na fila para ser mudado é o visual da página inicial.. voltar a mostrar os subfóruns na propria página, sem ter que ficar clicando demais pra achá-los. Assim que chegar nossa vez aqui do SSC BR irão ver isso.


Deveriam também voltar com a cor azul no plano de fundo e nos títulos dos threads como era antes.


----------



## Paulistex

Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> Deveriam também voltar com a cor azul no plano de fundo e nos títulos dos threads como era antes.


olhe pro lado positivo, pelo menos trocaram os títulos em vinho por um azul esverdeado (na versão branca)


----------



## MichaelMS

MLeandro said:


> Ou seja: os comandos são os mesmos de antes, só precisa se lembrar


_*Não entendo muito, mas basicamente sim, tem uma página que estava* *usando bem explicativa**:*_

Lista de BBCode


----------



## MichaelMS

Paulistex said:


> olhe pro lado positivo, pelo menos trocaram os títulos em vinho por um azul esverdeado (na versão branca)


Ficou bem melhor do que a cor anterior.


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

Paulistex said:


> olhe pro lado positivo, pelo menos trocaram os títulos em vinho por um azul esverdeado (na versão branca)


O problema é usar a versão branca, está muito clara ao ponto de não destacar os títulos como era antigamente, nem percebi que estava dessa cor.

Deveriam voltar com a cor azul como era antigamente, no plano de fundo e nos títulos.

Além disso deveriam voltar a destacar na página inicial o último thread atualizado em cada subfórum, destacar as seções que tinham abaixo deles com links diretos pra ter acesso direto as partes mais profundas de cada subfórum e o banner.


----------



## castorino2010

wow...Melhorou muito o atalho para os threads dos subforuns ... 👌


----------



## SH

A busca não funciona...


----------



## Paulistex

fui chorar no fórum internacional e um admin alemão conseguiu mudar meu subtítulo 😂


----------



## igarassuPE

moderação eu gostaria de deixar claro que a maior parte das alterações foram ótimas, principalmente na questão do ignore list
agora essas propagandas que aparecem entre as postagens não dá....
puxa vida, na barra lateral até dá pra ignorar, agora você estar acompanhando uma discussão aí bem no meio aparece uma propaganda é complicado viu........


----------



## castorino2010

instale o adblock que resolve o problema



igarassuPE said:


> moderação eu gostaria de deixar claro que a maior parte das alterações foram ótimas, principalmente na questão do ignore list
> agora essas propagandas que aparecem entre as postagens não dá....
> puxa vida, na barra lateral até dá pra ignorar, agora você estar acompanhando uma discussão aí bem no meio aparece uma propaganda é complicado viu........


----------



## carlos-PE

castorino2010 said:


> wow...Melhorou muito o atalho para os threads dos subforuns ... 👌


deu uma melhorada, mas acho que poderiam colocar os notícias regionais dentro de algum fórum, pois ficou ocupando muito espaço.


----------



## castorino2010

O ideal é como era antes. 



carlos-PE said:


> deu uma melhorada, mas acho que poderiam colocar os notícias regionais dentro de algum fórum, pois ficou ocupando muito espaço.


----------



## Amapaense

Alguém viu alguma mudança usando o aplicativo?

Estou achando a mesma coisa de antes praticamente.


----------



## Jundiaiense da Silva

Obrigado! Melhorou bastante! Como eu não uso Firefox, ainda fica muito fundo branco, mas o cinza claro na maior parte dos posts, além da reorganização dos botões à direita e da divisão clara entre os posts, assinaturas e links, melhora 200% a usabilidade.

Acho que vou retornar ao Firefox só para tirar esse fundo branco - o preto é pior ainda, me deixa claustrofóbico.

Reduzi imensamente a participação no fórum - leitura e postagens - por causa do intenso desconforto visual nestes últimos dias : ohno: - aliás, não tem mais : ohno: ! :bash: (que também não tem!)

Sempre ODIEI esses emoticons do Facebook desde 2010, quando fiz minha conta lá. Emoticons lixo que o Whatsapp e Instagram adotaram. Um dos motivos pelo qual não gosto de muito conversar por esses meios, os emoticons são poucos, ainda bem q incluíram as figurinhas (deviam permitir figurinhas/gifs animados sem ter de clicar...)

Amava o emoticons/smileys do SSC e sinto saudades do MSN. Aí o SSC me pega e adota essas porcarias do Facebook sob uma justificativa esdrúxula de 'carregamento mais rápido' ou qqr bosta. Putaqueopariu.


----------



## Paulistex

(jamais acabarão com a bananinha dançante)


----------



## MLeandro

Acho que nós, do SSC Brasil, podemos colocar os antigos emojis por aqui, nem que seja um post fixo.

Moderadores, ajudem-nos 😁


----------



## castorino2010

Tu criou uma gif dessa bananinha???


Paulistex said:


> (jamais acabarão com a bananinha dançante)


----------



## Jundiaiense da Silva

Paulistex said:


> (jamais acabarão com a bananinha dançante)


Onde você achou? QUERO!



MLeandro said:


> Acho que nós, do SSC Brasil, podemos colocar os antigos emojis por aqui, nem que seja um post fixo.
> 
> Moderadores, ajudem-nos 😁


SIM!

*****

BTW, outra falha horrível. Você posta algo e fica tudo fora de ordem, sem os novos posts. Diz que há mais posts e pergunta se você quer visualizar. ORA PORRA. Quem teve essa brilhante ideia?


----------



## castorino2010

peguei do site abaixo. Tem vários lá.





Dancing Emoticons | Show your moves with a dancing smiley or emoticon







www.sherv.net


----------



## Pereira's

Paulistex said:


> (jamais acabarão com a bananinha dançante)



Mande para o zolin hehe


----------



## MLeandro

Problema técnico: quando está no celular, e dá um quota na mensagem, esses gif ficam gigantes 😅


----------



## Doug_ata

Se a antiga ferramenta de busca já era ruim, a nova é péssima!
Tem que rever isso aí.


----------



## DNA Mitocondrial

Partindo do site principal ( SkyscraperCity ), como eu encontro a sessão principal de fóruns? ( SkyscraperCity ) ??? Eu achei muito confusa esse novo layout, haja perseverança para o novo usuário achar os fóruns brasileiros certinho, tem que clicar em mil coisas antes (antes já tinha, agora mais ainda). A impressão que eu tenho é que tudo foi jogado para o fundo do baú.


----------



## Paulistex

pereira951 said:


> Mande para o zolin hehe


----------



## pedrouraí

Saudades daquele quadradinho em cada post que indicava se ele já havia sido lido, ele era laranja quando ainda não fora lido e azul se já tivesse sido visto antes. Agora a gente meio que tem que adivinhar se já leu o post. 

P.S.: Eu sei que agora quando se aperta no thread a gente já vai para o primeiro post ainda não lido, mas realmente eu sinto falta daquilo, porque meio que dava mais certeza.


----------



## Rekarte

MLeandro said:


> Acho que nós, do SSC Brasil, podemos colocar os antigos emojis por aqui, nem que seja um post fixo.
> 
> Moderadores, ajudem-nos 😁


----------



## Brazilian001

Pedro Mendes said:


> Saudades daquele quadradinho em cada post que indicava se ele já havia sido lido, ele era laranja quando ainda não fora lido e azul se já tivesse sido visto antes. Agora a gente meio que tem que adivinhar se já leu o post.
> 
> P.S.: Eu sei que agora quando se aperta no thread a gente já vai para o primeiro post ainda não lido, mas realmente eu sinto falta daquilo, porque meio que dava mais certeza.


Aparece escrito New nos posts não lidos.


----------



## pedrouraí

Ué, mas eu não vejo escrito New nos novos posts. Em que parte do post fica?


----------



## superkyo

Jovens, existe como aumentar o numero de posts por pagina ?

No antigo dava pra aumentar pra 50 posts se não me engano.


----------



## Brazilian001

Pedro Mendes said:


> Ué, mas eu não vejo escrito New nos novos posts. Em que parte do post fica?


No canto superior direito do post.


----------



## Paulistex

que bizarro, juro que no meu não tem isso.

e outra, esse fundo cinza claro também não tem aqui, bem que eu gostaria. rs


----------



## pedrouraí

Que estranho, no meu também não tem. Será que não é porque você Brazilian é moderador?


----------



## Brazilian001

Pedro Mendes said:


> Que estranho, no meu também não tem. Será que não é porque você Brazilian é moderador?


É verdade, pode ser isso sim, ou então é algum tipo de configuração.


----------



## Paulistex

O meu (e acredito que da maioria) está assim:










Não tem aviso de novo post e o fundo é sólido, mesmo na versão escura.

Será que os moderadores recebem uma nova versão primeiro? torcendo.


----------



## pedrouraí

Será que não são características da versão premium? Porque eu li aqui que os moderadores têm acesso à essas funcionalidades do pacote.


----------



## pedrouraí

É verdade, não tinha pensado nisso. kk


----------



## Giotto

Achei bem interessante essa nova funcionalidade de suspensão parcial.

Ótimo pra frear o povo que sempre cria encrenca em threads específicos.

Tem gente que perde a noção e não sabe a hora de parar, de repensar nas suas atitudes.


----------



## Mr. Nery

Eu tenho uma dúvida: a moderação vê quem reportou um post ou aparece anonimamente?


----------



## Jdolci

Sim.. a gente consegue ver quem reportou.. qual post.. thread .. etc.
Mas a identificação de quem reporta nao influencia em nada na decisão. Focamos apenas no fato reportado. Se procede ou não.


----------



## Oponopono

Eh impressao minha ou aqueles topicos chineses que apareciam sempre jah deixaram de aparecer ha uns dois ou tres dias? Nao sei o que voces fizeram mas OBRIGADO! Era demasiado chato quando eles apareciam ter que ir ateh ao fim da enchurrada para pescar o topico que se queria ler! Agradecido!


----------



## Jdolci

O sistema de detecção de spam foi sendo aprimorado.. levaram um tempo pra conseguir calibrar mas aparentemente está funcionando.
Claro, existe sempre o risco de um conseguir achar uma brecha e postar algo.. já que esses também vao aprimorando os metodos de furar os bloqueios.


----------



## Joas

Com essa nova plataforma existe a possibilidade desligamento voluntario ou é necessário um pedido de banimento definitivo???. Nos outros sites e afins o próprio usuário encerra a conta, não sei aqui.


----------



## Jdolci

Meu perfil é um pouco diferente do padrão por conta das ferramentas de moderação.. então não sei se por conta disso essa opção de excluir conta é ocultada.. mas até onde eu saiba não existe maneira da propria pessoa excluir sua conta.

Mas sempre tem a opçao mais básica de todas.. fazer o logout do fórum e nunca mais entrar na página.


----------



## Joas

Obrigado pela informação. Vou usar a Opção B mais radical.

Desculpem a minha insistência mas gostaria de saber se a ferramente PM continua ativa e se eu poderia passar uma mensagem privada para um Moderador. Fiz um texto mas não achei mais a opção para enviar. Se caso negativo qual a opção que teria em substituição a PM.


----------



## RecHub

Joas said:


> Obrigado pela informação. Vou usar a Opção B mais radical.
> 
> Desculpem a minha insistência mas gostaria de saber se a ferramente PM continua ativa e se eu poderia passar uma mensagem privada para um Moderador. Fiz um texto mas não achei mais a opção para enviar. Se caso negativo qual a opção que teria em substituição a PM.


A ferramenta de PM foi substituída por outra de "conversa". Basta acessar o perfil do forista e clicar em "_Start conversation_".


----------



## Joas

Valeu RecHub


----------



## digaorock

Poxa, acabaram com uma das piadas mais clássicas do SSC: "PM enviada"


----------



## Inconfidente

Finalmente parou de aparecer propaganda pra mim de "Seja um Sugar Daddy" e "Confira seu Extrato Online" do Banco do Brasil. Duas coisas que eu nunca vou ter interesse na vida. 

Reportei várias vezes que o anúncio era inapropriado, mas o Google simplesmente ignora. O único jeito foi ativar uma ferramenta do Google que permite ele se basear na sua navegação pra escolher os anúncios que serão mostrados. 

Perdi um pouco da privacidade, mas agora pelo menos os anúncios são toleráveis ou minimamente pertinentes como "Instale Energia Solar", "Hotel Urbano" e "CEMIG".


----------



## Olhaotrem

AdBlock sempre.

Minhas vistas agradecem.


----------



## Rekarte

Inconfidente said:


> Finalmente parou de aparecer propaganda pra mim de "Seja um Sugar Daddy" e "Confira seu Extrato Online" do Banco do Brasil. Duas coisas que eu nunca vou ter interesse na vida.
> 
> Reportei várias vezes que o anúncio era inapropriado, mas o Google simplesmente ignora. O único jeito foi ativar uma ferramenta do Google que permite ele se basear na sua navegação pra escolher os anúncios que serão mostrados.
> 
> Perdi um pouco da privacidade, mas agora pelo menos os anúncios são toleráveis ou minimamente pertinentes como "Instale Energia Solar", "Hotel Urbano" e "CEMIG".


As propagandas são baseadas naquilo que vc procura na internet...


----------



## Inconfidente

Agora são. Antes o Google achava que eu queria ser espoliado por uma novinha ou abrir uma conta no Banco do Brasil. rs


----------



## pedrouraí

Como eu faço para reportar uma conta clone dum forista já banido no thread de Suspensões e Banimentos?


----------



## Inconfidente

Acho que é só reportar explicando que acha que é "fulano de tal" e aí os moderadores têm como olhar se é o mesmo IP. Algo assim.


----------



## MLeandro

Ou então mandar uma mensagem privada pra qualquer moderador - se bem que volta e meia o JDolci passa por aqui, então ele vai ver 😅 



Inconfidente said:


> Agora são. Antes o Google achava que eu queria ser espoliado por uma novinha ou abrir uma conta no Banco do Brasil. rs


Comigo acontecia a mesma coisa, mas aí eu tive que instalar o AdBlock por questão de sobrevivência.


----------



## Inconfidente

MLeandro said:


> Comigo acontecia a mesma coisa, mas aí eu tive que instalar o AdBlock por questão de sobrevivência.


Eu honestamente tô meio perdido agora. No computador eu coloquei o Adblock. Já no celular não quis colocar por não confiar no aplicativo. Agora tirei do PC e não aparece mais essa propaganda de site _sugar_. Vai entender esse algoritmo do Google. As propagandas do Banco do Brasil então são as mais sem sentido possíveis. Quem me acompanha aqui no fórum sabe que eu tenho trauma desse banco. hahaha Fechei minha conta lá em 2015.


----------



## Jdolci

Dizem que o Google sabe mais sobre voce do que até mesmo voce...


----------



## MLeandro

Pessoal, por favor tira uma dúvida:

Como eu faço pra colocar um texto centralizado no post?


----------



## Romão

Off: Por falar em Google, ando puto com o feed de notícias. Só aparece nulidades do tipo ex BBB vai a praia, fulana who posta foto de biquíni e quase mostra demais, who não paga pensão e atriz entra na justiça....
Que fique claro que não acesso nada do gênero...


----------



## Pereira's

MLeandro said:


> Pessoal, por favor tira uma dúvida:
> 
> Como eu faço pra colocar um texto centralizado no post?



[*CENTER] [*/CENTER*] - Sem os asteriscos: 

Pessoal, por favor tira uma dúvida:

Como eu faço pra colocar um texto centralizado no post?​


----------



## RG.FRANCA

Consegui postar imagens agora a pouco sem precisar hospedar em outro lugar. 
Não sei desde quando tem essa função, mas só quero registrar meu agradecimento por essa atualização. MUITO OBRIGADO!


----------



## Jdolci

O único problema é que ainda nao está 100% estável essa hospedagem.
As vezes dá certo.. outras não. As vezes as imagens nao carregam..

mas é um avanço no caminho certo.


----------



## superkyo

Voltou a aparecer as pessoas que você ignora ? (não aparece o texto, mas aparece que fez um post)

Odiei, tem algum lugar pra voltar a ocultar tudo como se a pessoa não existisse ?


----------



## Inconfidente

Jdolci said:


> Dizem que o Google sabe mais sobre voce do que até mesmo voce...


Eu segundo o Google: Homens mais velhos, mulheres mais novas

Tá sabendo bem o miserável... 😄


----------



## Inconfidente

Romão said:


> Off: Por falar em Google, ando puto com o feed de notícias. Só aparece nulidades do tipo ex BBB vai a praia, fulana who posta foto de biquíni e quase mostra demais, who não paga pensão e atriz entra na justiça....
> *Que fique claro que não acesso nada do gênero...*


Bem vindo ao meu mundo. 

Meus interesses no Youtube: cachorros, carros, quando vai acabar a quarentena.

Google: Ei, seu velho rico. Quer conhecer mulheres mais novas? kkkk


----------



## Jdolci

Inconfidente said:


> Eu segundo o Google: Homens mais velhos, mulheres mais novas
> 
> Tá sabendo bem o miserável... 😄


E a indicação de um banco.. porque o custo desse relacionamento não sai barato.

E voce ai duvidando do Google


----------



## Ice Climber

Não consigo mais adicionar threads no meu repositório da minha assinatura. Diz que extrapolou o limite de caracteres. Posso fazer um thread repositório no Boteco?

Edit


----------



## Jdolci

Rapaz... a principio por todo teu histórico de contribuiçao com ótimos threads sim.. mas precisa estar ciente que agora nao dá mais pra editar os posts depois de algum tempo.
Entao nao vai dar pra acrescentar futuros links no post inicial.


----------



## Giotto

Fiz alguns testes aqui, e agora o fórum só permite editar uma postagem em até 24h.

Muito curto esse prazo de arrependimento.


----------



## Rekarte

RG.FRANCA said:


> Consegui postar imagens agora a pouco sem precisar hospedar em outro lugar.
> Não sei desde quando tem essa função, mas só quero registrar meu agradecimento por essa atualização. MUITO OBRIGADO!


É uma excelente ferramenta mas sempre que upo uma imagem no fórum fico com o peso na consciência, fico imaginando se o servidor do fórum tem uma grande capacidade de armazenamento e se o fórum tem condições financeiras para manter esses servidores


----------



## Ice Climber

Jdolci said:


> Rapaz... a principio por todo teu histórico de contribuiçao com ótimos threads sim.. mas precisa estar ciente que agora nao dá mais pra editar os posts depois de algum tempo.
> Entao nao vai dar pra acrescentar futuros links no post inicial.


----------



## GS 100

Pessoal, como funciona isso? 

_You may not edit more than 10 different post(s) within 7 days._

Vou poder editar as postagens após esse tempo?


----------



## Giotto

GS 100 said:


> Pessoal, como funciona isso?
> 
> _You may not edit more than 10 different post(s) within 7 days._
> 
> Vou poder editar as postagens após esse tempo?


Tá errado isso aí.

24h é o prazo máximo pra editar uma postagem. Se passou disso já era.


----------



## Jdolci

Infelizmente eu nao tenho como testar essas funções por conta da liberaçao das ferramentas de moderaçao.. mas pelo que deu pra perceber pelos comentários é que temos dois limites.

Tem limite de quantos posts voce pode editar em um determinado periodo
e tem limite do tempo depois de postado algo que voce pode editá-lo.

Quais sao esses limites realmente preciso pesquisar. ou a turma que já passou pro isso pode ir contando pra gente.


----------



## Pedrop.rio

Romão said:


> Off: Por falar em Google, ando puto com o feed de notícias. Só aparece nulidades do tipo ex BBB vai a praia, fulana who posta foto de biquíni e quase mostra demais, who não paga pensão e atriz entra na justiça....
> Que fique claro que não acesso nada do gênero...


O meu só aparece notícias de Brasil247 e congêneres... 🙃


----------



## MLeandro

Eu tenho a leve impressão de que essas limitações de edição de post não acontecem caso o forista seja _premium_.

Mas para comprovar isso seria necessário alguém que não é moderador alcançar esse status.


----------



## GS 100

Ciampino said:


> Tá errado isso aí.
> 
> 24h é o prazo máximo pra editar uma postagem. Se passou disso já era.


Sacanagem isso daí. Mas acho que jogaram essa função para o Premium mesmo.


----------



## Romão

Pedrop.rio said:


> O meu só aparece notícias de Brasil247 e congêneres... 🙃


Deus é mais 😂


----------



## Inconfidente

Pedrop.rio said:


> O meu só aparece notícias de Brasil247 e congêneres... 🙃


Só lamento. hahaha


----------



## Pedrop.rio

Inconfidente said:


> Só lamento. hahaha


Olha aí a prova, para não me chamarem de louco... Eu aperto esse botão de "Não mostrar", e o bagulho insiste em aparecer... Mesma coisa com o tal do DCM...


----------



## Inconfidente

Pedrop.rio said:


> Olha aí a prova, para não me chamarem de louco... Eu aperto esse botão de "Não mostrar", e o bagulho insiste em aparecer... Mesma coisa com o tal do DCM...
> 
> View attachment 81773


Falando sério agora, também aparecia esses sites de esquerda pra mim por muito tempo no feed do Google no celular. Acho que desabilitei a ferramenta e resolveu. Na plataforma antiga do SSC aparecia também muito propaganda pra público LGBT. Tanto esses assuntos quanto essa parada de seja sugar daddy e Banco do Brasil deve ser por causa do acesso ao SSC que tem todo tipo de assunto sendo postado inclusive esses que não são do nosso interesse. É o único site que tem esses assuntos todos.


----------



## Rekarte

O mais provável é que o Google sabe seus desejos mais íntimos 
Eu tbm uso o SSC e nunca me apareceu essas propagandas em site nenhum


----------



## Inconfidente

Rekarte said:


> O mais provável é que o Google sabe seus desejos mais íntimos
> Eu tbm uso o SSC e nunca me apareceu essas propagandas em site nenhum


Considerando os seus posts fico imaginando o que aparece. 😄


----------



## GS 100

Sobre a edição de posts, ainda consigo editar alguns posts antigos também, então tirei uma conclusão:


Podemos editar livremente uma postagem em 24 horas;
Após 24 horas, se já estivermos feito mais de 10 edições na semana teremos que esperar 7 dias para realizarmos mais 10 edições.


----------



## RenatoJG

Existe a opção de tirar o "modo visual" da janela de postagem pra ver só o código ao invés de tudo já formatado como no antigo fórum?


----------



## Giotto

GS 100 said:


> Sobre a edição de posts, ainda consigo editar alguns posts antigos também, então tirei uma conclusão:
> 
> 
> Podemos editar livremente uma postagem em 24 horas;
> Após 24 horas, se já estivermos feito mais de 10 edições na semana teremos que esperar 7 dias para realizarmos mais 10 edições.


Eu não fiz 10 edições na semana (até porque quase não tenho postado), mas mesmo assim não consigo editar posts com mais de 24h.


----------



## Aerokicker

É 24hs para editar o post E um máximo de 10 posts editáveis por semana. Se tentar editar um post con mais de 24hs ou se tentar editar 11 posts no espaço de uma semana não vai dar.

Daqui a pouco aparece mais alguma dessas benditas restrições para se somar a essas duas.


----------



## pedrouraí

Alguém poderia escrever como que faz agora para postar imagens e vídeos do Instagram e Twitter? E para postar vídeos do Youtube e do Facebook?


----------



## Giotto

Pedro Mendes said:


> Alguém poderia escrever como que faz agora para postar imagens e vídeos do Instagram e Twitter? E para postar vídeos do Youtube e do Facebook?


Só jogar o link completo que a plataforma já puxa a visualização.


----------



## pedrouraí

Teste.

_Edit_= Consegui, muito obrigado Ciampino!


----------



## Giotto

Com o insta também vai

__
http://instagr.am/p/B-uyI2tFeqj/


----------



## pedrouraí

É que eu tinha copiado sem a parte do "http://www.", por isso não estava indo. Thanks!


----------



## noize

Por enquanto o limite de imagens por thread está em 10, tens prazo para ampliar isso ou vai ficar assim?


----------



## Paulistex

Pedrop.rio said:


> Olha aí a prova, para não me chamarem de louco... Eu aperto esse botão de "Não mostrar", e o bagulho insiste em aparecer... Mesma coisa com o tal do DCM...
> 
> View attachment 81773


haha, acontece algo parecido comigo, só que no Youtube

naquela primeira página dos vídeos recomendados, todo dia aparece um vídeo novo do Reinaldo Azevedo. Não sou inscrito, nunca assisti um vídeo dele e assisto poucos vídeos sobre política por lá, já apertei a opção que "não tenho interesse" umas 5x mas não adianta, sei que no dia seguinte ele lá estará, misturado nos vídeos de jogos, história sobre guerras e etc


----------



## Inconfidente

noize said:


> Por enquanto o limite de imagens por thread está em 10, tens prazo para ampliar isso ou vai ficar assim?


Thread ou post?


----------



## Jdolci

Não entendi bem a questao do limite de imagens por thread..
Não tem esse limite.

Seria por post? Confesso que também desconheço esse limite
Seria algum limite no upload usando o servidor proprio do SSC?


----------



## g.r.e.g.

É por post. Com a atualização o máximo permitido agr é de 20 fotos. Além disso, tem tbm o limite de 10 imagens upadas diretamente no fórum. As outras 10 tem q ser da forma antiga, via imgur e tal.


----------



## noize

Eu tentei fazer um thread ontem e me barrou na décima foto, aparece uma mensagem estipulando esse limite.


----------



## noize

Gregory Luiz said:


> É por post. Com a atualização o máximo permitido agr é de 20 fotos. Além disso, tem tbm o limite de 10 imagens upadas diretamente no fórum. As outras 10 tem q ser da forma antiga, via imgur e tal.


Ah, entendi.


----------



## noize

...


----------



## pedrouraí

Gregory Luiz said:


> É por post. Com a atualização o máximo permitido agr é de 20 fotos. Além disso, tem tbm o limite de 10 imagens upadas diretamente no fórum. As outras 10 tem q ser da forma antiga, via imgur e tal.


Isso vai matar aqueles threads fotográficos no fórum brasileiro inicial. Ay que tristeza...


----------



## MLeandro

Pedro Mendes said:


> Isso vai matar aqueles threads fotográficos no fórum brasileiro inicial. Ay que tristeza...


Vai nada, é só o criador do thread tenha paciência e vá upando de 20 em 20 fotos por cada post.


----------



## Olhaotrem

Gente, apareceu publicidade NSFW no meu SSC quando acesso a janela anônima do Chrome.


----------



## Jdolci

MLeandro said:


> Vai nada, é só o criador do thread tenha paciência e vá upando de 20 em 20 fotos por cada post.


E na verdade é uma prática até aconselhável.. ao fazer um thread fotográfico separar as fotos em vários posts..
Até para o caso de alguem querer quotar uma ou duas, facilita muito pra pessoa editar o quote e separar a foto que quiser se tiver poucas delas por post.


----------



## Doug_ata

Uma coisa que eu não estou gostando é que as fotos só abrem conforme você desce a página. No antigo SSC elas abriam de uma vez.
Está horrível visualizar páginas com muitas fotos, porque elas não param de abrir. E nem adianta descer até o final de uma vez. Tem que ser aos poucos.


----------



## A-B

Jdolci said:


> E na verdade é uma prática até aconselhável.. ao fazer um thread fotográfico separar as fotos em vários posts..
> Até para o caso de alguem querer quotar uma ou duas, facilita muito pra pessoa editar o quote e separar a foto que quiser se tiver poucas delas por post.


Isso também vale para tópicos criados anteriormente à migração?

Por exemplo, o thread do metrô de Salvador agora está com o primeiro post com todas as fotos quebradas... Tem um colega que tem até essas fotos salvas, mas se esse limite se aplicar ficaria inviável reestabelecer o negócio.

Essencialmente eram fotos das obras do tramo 1 da linha 1 que foram feitas em 2007 por um forista daqui, e seria legal se pudessem ser conservadas no primeiro post por razões históricas.


----------



## Jdolci

Vixi..

Posso pesquisar, mas em teoria se tal limite por post vale pros novos, vale pros antigos também.. porque é uma limitação do sistema, nao uma regra implementada a partir de uma data.


----------



## 177625

O que aconteceu com a ferramenta de procura no mesmo tópico? Não vejo nenhuma opção para procurar dentro de um tópico.


----------



## Giotto

Edmundo said:


> O que aconteceu com a ferramenta de procura no mesmo tópico? Não vejo nenhuma opção para procurar dentro de um tópico.


Só selecionar a busca na opção "in this discussion". Assim a busca acontece dentro do próprio thread que vc está.


----------



## 177625

Obrigado Ciampino!


----------



## Olhaotrem

Gente, ainda aparece publicidade NSFW no meu SSC, quando uso o Chrome no meu PC.


----------



## pedrouraí

Ciampino said:


> Só selecionar a busca na opção "in this discussion". Assim a busca acontece dentro do próprio thread que vc está.


Mas isso presta para vocês? Porque eu tentei pesquisar o nome de algumas cidades que com certeza já postaram no thread de Densidades e Skylines e o sistema de buscas não encontrou nada.


----------



## Giotto

Pedro Mendes said:


> Mas isso presta para vocês? Porque eu tentei pesquisar o nome de algumas cidades que com certeza já postaram no thread de Densidades e Skylines e o sistema de buscas não encontrou nada.


Aparentemente a ferramenta de busca da nova plataforma não encontra o que foi postado antes da migração.

Pesquisei o nome de uma cidade que postei ano passado no thread do Google Street View, e a plataforma não localizou.


----------



## Jdolci

Olhaotrem said:


> Gente, ainda aparece publicidade NSFW no meu SSC, quando uso o Chrome no meu PC.


Voce tem o recurso de fechar a propaganda e dizer que nao quer mais receber mais esse tipo de publicidade.
E infelizmente nao sei porque acontece isso só pra voce... Em tese todo o site segue regras bem rigidas nessa questao do conteudo erotico e não apropriado. .. então esse retorno desse tipo de propaganda não é por conta do perfil do site.
Tem que ver se mais alguem que usa o seu computador nao está acessando algum site com o conteudo que aparece aí pra voce.. e isso fica registrado no cookie do navegador... entao o Google entende que tal conteúdo é do interesse da pessoa que está usando aquele computador.


----------



## Olhaotrem

Jdolci said:


> Voce tem o recurso de fechar a propaganda e dizer que nao quer mais receber mais esse tipo de publicidade.
> E infelizmente nao sei porque acontece isso só pra voce... Em tese todo o site segue regras bem rigidas nessa questao do conteudo erotico e não apropriado. .. então esse retorno desse tipo de propaganda não é por conta do perfil do site.
> Tem que ver se mais alguem que usa o seu computador nao está acessando algum site com o conteudo que aparece aí pra voce.. e isso fica registrado no cookie do navegador... entao o Google entende que tal conteúdo é do interesse da pessoa que está usando aquele computador.


Passei a acessar o SSC pelo Firefox, pois tenho o AdBlock e posso usar navegação privativa.


----------



## Andrefachini

Pedir uma coisa a voces ,somente aqui ou o de voces parou o alerta de mensagens.....nos topicos/foruns que sigo antes vinha alerta de novas postagens , agora não vem mais..foi de 3 dias pra cá que começou isso...aqui mesmo fazia 3 dias que não constava nada de novo...


----------



## Olhaotrem

Uma coisa que estou gostando desta nova versão é o @Nome_do_forista, bem no estilo redes sociais.


----------



## Inconfidente

Arroba Jan, Jão pro íntimos, quando vamos ter figurinhas disponíveis para o SSC? Abraço!


----------



## O Cavaleiro

Os novos threads de fotos lá no principal tem limites de fotos? Tipo, antes dava pra postar uma centena de fotos no mesmo post. 

Pergunto porque fui postar 10 fotos no tópico do GSV e não foi possível mais de 10.


----------



## igarassuPE

uma sugestão:
separar a parte de transporte rodoviário em 2 sub-forums : 1 de rodovias e outros para sistemas de ônibus e BRTs 
creio que facilitaria a navegação


----------



## _Lucas_

_Lucas_ said:


> (Eu já tinha mencionado isso no thread de Política, mas o local mais apropriado é aqui.)
> 
> Ao acessar o fórum pelo navegador do celular, tem vezes que a página se recusa a carregar totalmente e, como resultado, não incorpora o conteúdo dos tweets postados. Aí se quisermos ver o conteúdo dos links, temos que abrir um por um em uma guia separada, o que é bem chatinho de fazer no celular.
> 
> Não é problema da minha conexão com a internet. Ocorre tanto na internet móvel quanto no Wi-Fi. E não adianta recarregar a página. Também não é sempre que o problema ocorre. Fazia dias que isso não ocorria aqui, até achei que já tinha sido corrigido. Enfim, parece ser um bug do fórum. Se alguém puder fazer esse _report_ chegar em quem quer que possa solucionar isso, agradeço!


Gostaria de acrescentar mais uma informação. Notei que esse problema ocorre sempre quando os anúncios não são carregados (não uso bloqueador de anúncios).

Então o que eu posso concluir é ocorre o seguinte: primeiro o básico da página carrega; em seguida vem os anúncios; e, por último, são carregados os tweets. Por alguma razão, às vezes os anúncios não carregam. Mas a página fica esperando eles serem carregados para dar prosseguimento e isso obstrui o carregamento do restante do código da página, o que afeta o carregamento dos tweets incorporados.

Se os anúncios pudessem ser programados para serem carregados por último, ao menos não causariam problemas no carregamento da página quando algo desse errado com eles.


----------



## MLeandro

igarassuPE said:


> uma sugestão:
> separar a parte de transporte rodoviário em 2 sub-forums : 1 de rodovias e outros para sistemas de ônibus e BRTs
> creio que facilitaria a navegação


Eu acho que isso pioraria a situação, já que os threads de rodovias são bem menos acessados que os de meios de transporte. Criar um sub-fórum de estradas seria jogá-las de vez no limbo.


----------



## RecHub

Oi pessoal, percebi que alguns foristas estão com uma certa dificuldade com os comandos do reply, multiquote e report.
Então segue abaixo um tutorial para auxiliá-los.

1- Ao clicar no botão







, forista *copia um post* para dentro do post que esta escrevendo;

2- Se for necessário *copiar mais de um post*, a opção é o multiquote.

• Clique no







de todos os posts que desejar.

• E ao final clique em *insert quotes*,







;

3- Contudo se a intenção for de denunciar um post à moderação, então a opção é o report.

• Existem três pontinhos no canto superior direito do post, clique nele, selecione report e escreva a sua justificativa.









Espero ter esclarecido os comandos, se alguma dúvida persistir, nos avisem.


----------



## _Lucas_

^^^

Um recurso que eu gostei dessa nova plataforma é que não é mais preciso editar os quotes quando se deseja citar apenas um trecho de uma mensagem. Basta selecionar a parte que você deseja responder e clicar em 'Reply'.

E caso se deseje "quebrar" um quote em várias partes, para responder ponto a ponto, basta selecionar um trecho, clicar em 'Quote', selecionar outro trecho, clicar em 'Quote' novamente e por aí vai. Após ter selecionados todos os trechos desejados, basta clicar em 'Insert Quotes' e começar a responder.


----------



## Paulistex

tenho uma reclamação meio incomum e que a moderação brasileira não tem muito o que fazer, mas o novo estilo de suspensão do fórum é bem extremo e desnecessário comparado com o anterior

no antigo se não me engano, o forista suspenso poderia continuar frequentando os threads e trocar mensagens privadas, só comentários ficavam impossibilitados. nesse novo não é nem suspensão, mas sim um banimento por tempo limitado, o cara não consegue nem entrar no próprio perfil, deslogar, trocar mensagens privadas, frequentar espaços públicos, nada, o negócio fica totalmente trancado. aparece uma mensagem de banido, você clica na sua foto pra ir nas configurações e me vem outro banner de banido, clica no logo no scc e me vem outro banner, é algo muito absurdo

isso acaba criando um efeito colateral, pois o forista que contribuía mas é suspenso por alguma piadinha mal vista por um moderador simplesmente nem volta da suspensão, pois você perde o interesse em participar. é tipo um jogo que você joga todo dia, se o seu videogame quebra, os dias seguintes são mais complicados, mas uma semana depois você se adapta a ficar sem ele. já sinto que na migração pra nova versão perdemos muitos foristas ativos, agora já virou rotina um forista ativo ser suspenso e não voltar mais

peço pra que não apaguem essa mensagem, não estou contra os moderadores, mas pelo menos na decisão de "suspender" alguém vamos pensar duas vezes... mandar uma mensagem antes, qualquer coisa limita o acesso do cara ao thread (que é possível agora), pois os suspensos podem acabar nem voltando mais


----------



## Salvatierra

Olá como estão! Eu queria lhe dizer que o pessoal do Vertical Scope e os administradores do fórum abriram um tópico para fazermos *propostas para melhorar a acessibilidade nos fóruns locais*, isso *basicamente envolve recompor ou rearmar as estruturas de atalho e hiperlink que nos permitiram ignorar as etapas a seguir de um fórum para outro*, que agora se tornou bastante irritante porque os perdemos com a migração.

Trouxe uma proposta para o Fórum Brasileiro, veja o que você acha da estrutura, proponha todas as mudanças que você deseja e, (você conhece melhor o seu fórum) quando você concorda mais ou menos, pode apresentá-la aos desenvolvedores para implementá-la.



listagem da página principal. said:


> *Brasil *
> 
> » Brasil Geral | Centro - Oeste | Nordeste | Norte | Sudeste | Sul | São Paulo | Infraestrutura e Transporte | Projetos e Obras | Arquitetura e Discussões Urbanas





fórum do Brasil said:


> * Infraestrutura e Transporte *
> » Transporte | Ferroviário / São Paulo | Rodoviário | Aquaviário | Aéreo | Nossas Propostas
> 
> * Projetos e Obras *
> » Projetos e Obras Gerais | Shoppings, Estádios e Obras de Grande Porte | Brasil em Obras | Nossas Propostas
> » Projetos e Obras Regionais | Centro-Oeste | Nordeste | Norte | Sudeste | Sul



estrutura anterior:










desculpe pelo tradutor online.


----------



## RecHub

Paulistex said:


> tenho uma reclamação meio incomum e que a moderação brasileira não tem muito o que fazer, mas o novo estilo de suspensão do fórum é bem extremo e desnecessário comparado com o anterior
> 
> no antigo se não me engano, o forista suspenso poderia continuar frequentando os threads e trocar mensagens privadas, só comentários ficavam impossibilitados. nesse novo não é nem suspensão, mas sim um banimento por tempo limitado, o cara não consegue nem entrar no próprio perfil, deslogar, trocar mensagens privadas, frequentar espaços públicos, nada, o negócio fica totalmente trancado. aparece uma mensagem de banido, você clica na sua foto pra ir nas configurações e me vem outro banner de banido, clica no logo no scc e me vem outro banner, é algo muito absurdo
> 
> isso acaba criando um efeito colateral, pois o forista que contribuía mas é suspenso por alguma piadinha mal vista por um moderador simplesmente nem volta da suspensão, pois você perde o interesse em participar. é tipo um jogo que você joga todo dia, se o seu videogame quebra, os dias seguintes são mais complicados, mas uma semana depois você se adapta a ficar sem ele. já sinto que na migração pra nova versão perdemos muitos foristas ativos, agora já virou rotina um forista ativo ser suspenso e não voltar mais
> 
> peço pra que não apaguem essa mensagem, não estou contra os moderadores, mas pelo menos na decisão de "suspender" alguém vamos pensar duas vezes... mandar uma mensagem antes, qualquer coisa limita o acesso do cara ao thread (que é possível agora), pois os suspensos podem acabar nem voltando mais



Realmente, não tem muito que a gente possa fazer. A migração veio para todos, inclusive para os moderadores. 
Algumas mudanças foram muito boas, outras nem tanto, já outras vão deixar saudades... e vida que segue. 

Quanto às suspensões, vamos a algumas considerações. 

Todos os foristas são tratados igualmente, independente de tempo ou do que posta no SSC;
Alegar desconhecimento das regras não é salvo-conduto, especialmente para aqueles que tem anos de SSC e já sofreram abordagens e sanções da moderação antes;
O trabalho da moderação consiste em preservar o ambiente o mais saudável possível, para o diálogo e o debate. 
Então, a moderação faz o possível para evitar as sanções. 
Mas não somos tutores de ninguém, logo cada um esta por conta e risco próprio.

Quem primeiro deve evitar as sanções são os foristas. Principalmente aquele que já sofreu alguma abordagem da moderação antes. 
Por que alguns usuários possuem bom senso ao participar e por isso não sofrem sanções, enquanto que outros repetem os mesmos expedientes?

Quando apagamos posts, postamos pedidos de colaboração nos threads, escrevemos PMs, aplicamos warnings, não estamos fazendo ações sem um propósito, elas não são apenas pedidos, são também avisos prévios! 

A nossa intenção é que de uma forma mais leve o equilíbrio seja restabelecido ao debate. Para a maioria dos foristas, isto nem é preciso, mas para um grupo que é especialmente reincidente, estas ações infelizmente não surtem efeito. Portanto medidas mais drásticas são adotadas. 

Infelizmente alguns foristas abandonam o SSC, pelos mais diversos motivos. Do mesmo modo, outros também se inscrevem no fórum. 
Mas a nossa preocupação não é com a quantidade e sim com a qualidade. Se alguém abandona o SSC por não saber comportar-se num ambiente de debate e/ou por não querer seguir às regras, garanto que não fará falta! A internet é grande o suficiente para que ele encontre um espaço adequado à sua postura. 


E sejamos objetivos, ninguém que sofre uma suspensão, não passou por alguma destas abordagens descritas cima antes.
Logo, o nosso pedido independente das palavras usadas, é sempre pelo bom senso dos participantes.


----------



## pedrouraí

Gentem, como é que faz para ver os threads que eu já criei? Não estou conseguindo os achar nos sub-fóruns que se encontram. Antes era só entrar no perfil que já tinha uma parte lá que mostrava eles, agora não tem mais, ficou meio complicado...


----------



## RecHub

Pedro Mendes said:


> Gentem, como é que faz para ver os threads que eu já criei? Não estou conseguindo os achar nos sub-fóruns que se encontram. Antes era só entrar no perfil que já tinha uma parte lá que mostrava eles, agora não tem mais, ficou meio complicado...





Brazilian001 said:


> Clica no seu avatar no canto superior direito da tela e depois em _Following_.
> 
> Vai aparecer um menu horizontal com 4 opções. Clica em _My Discussions _para acessar a lista de threads que você criou.


----------



## Doug_ata

Paulistex said:


> tenho uma reclamação meio incomum e que a moderação brasileira não tem muito o que fazer, mas o novo estilo de suspensão do fórum é bem extremo e desnecessário comparado com o anterior
> 
> no antigo se não me engano, o forista suspenso poderia continuar frequentando os threads e trocar mensagens privadas, só comentários ficavam impossibilitados. nesse novo não é nem suspensão, mas sim um banimento por tempo limitado, o cara não consegue nem entrar no próprio perfil, deslogar, trocar mensagens privadas, frequentar espaços públicos, nada, o negócio fica totalmente trancado. aparece uma mensagem de banido, você clica na sua foto pra ir nas configurações e me vem outro banner de banido, clica no logo no scc e me vem outro banner, é algo muito absurdo
> 
> isso acaba criando um efeito colateral, pois o forista que contribuía mas é suspenso por alguma piadinha mal vista por um moderador simplesmente nem volta da suspensão, pois você perde o interesse em participar. é tipo um jogo que você joga todo dia, se o seu videogame quebra, os dias seguintes são mais complicados, mas uma semana depois você se adapta a ficar sem ele. já sinto que na migração pra nova versão perdemos muitos foristas ativos, agora já virou rotina um forista ativo ser suspenso e não voltar mais
> 
> peço pra que não apaguem essa mensagem, não estou contra os moderadores, mas pelo menos na decisão de "suspender" alguém vamos pensar duas vezes... mandar uma mensagem antes, qualquer coisa limita o acesso do cara ao thread (que é possível agora), pois os suspensos podem acabar nem voltando mais


É só você não trollar, não floodar, não praticar discurso de ódio, que tu não vai pro brig, porr*! Acabou!


----------



## Inconfidente

RecHub said:


> Realmente, não tem muito que a gente possa fazer. A migração veio para todos, inclusive para os moderadores.
> Algumas mudanças foram muito boas, outras nem tanto, já outras vão deixar saudades... e vida que segue.
> 
> Quanto às suspensões, vamos a algumas considerações.
> 
> Todos os foristas são tratados igualmente, independente de tempo ou do que posta no SSC;
> Alegar desconhecimento das regras não é salvo-conduto, especialmente para aqueles que tem anos de SSC e já sofreram abordagens e sanções da moderação antes;
> O trabalho da moderação consiste em preservar o ambiente o mais saudável possível, para o diálogo e o debate.
> Então, a moderação faz o possível para evitar as sanções.
> Mas não somos tutores de ninguém, logo cada um esta por conta e risco próprio.
> 
> Quem primeiro deve evitar as sanções são os foristas. Principalmente aquele que já sofreu alguma abordagem da moderação antes.
> Por que alguns usuários possuem bom senso ao participar e por isso não sofrem sanções, enquanto que outros repetem os mesmos expedientes?
> 
> Quando apagamos posts, postamos pedidos de colaboração nos threads, escrevemos PMs, aplicamos warnings, não estamos fazendo ações sem um propósito, elas não são apenas pedidos, são também avisos prévios!
> 
> A nossa intenção é que de uma forma mais leve o equilíbrio seja restabelecido ao debate. Para a maioria dos foristas, isto nem é preciso, mas para um grupo que é especialmente reincidente, estas ações infelizmente não surtem efeito. Portanto medidas mais drásticas são adotadas.
> 
> Infelizmente alguns foristas abandonam o SSC, pelos mais diversos motivos. Do mesmo modo, outros também se inscrevem no fórum.
> Mas a nossa preocupação não é com a quantidade e sim com a qualidade. Se alguém abandona o SSC por não saber comportar-se num ambiente de debate e/ou por não querer seguir às regras, garanto que não fará falta! A internet é grande o suficiente para que ele encontre um espaço adequado à sua postura.
> 
> 
> E sejamos objetivos, ninguém que sofre uma suspensão, não passou por alguma destas abordagens descritas cima antes.
> Logo, o nosso pedido independente das palavras usadas, é sempre pelo bom senso dos participantes.


E ironicamente o thread do futebol que a moderação morria de medo de virar uma briga de foice no escuro é o que menos dá treta! Hahahaha


----------



## RecHub

Inconfidente said:


> E ironicamente o thread do futebol que a moderação morria de medo de virar uma briga de foice no escuro é o que menos dá treta! Hahahaha


Talvez pelo fato da política ser o "novo futebol" dos brasileiros?
Especialmente em tempos de pandemia e ausência de jogos!










Mas dentro do "antigo" normal, o thread de futebol também produz suas tretas.


----------



## Inconfidente

RecHub said:


> Talvez pelo fato da política ser o "novo futebol" dos brasileiros?
> Especialmente em tempos de pandemia e ausência de jogos!
> 
> Mas dentro do "antigo" normal, o thread de futebol também produz suas tretas.


Não denigra o meu futebol. 😄

Mas falando sério eu não lembro de uma treta naquele thread.


----------



## MLeandro

Inconfidente said:


> Não denigra o meu futebol. 😄
> 
> Mas falando sério eu não lembro de uma treta naquele thread.


Mas lá no thread do futebol quase todo mundo torce pro Flamengo 

Brincadeiras à parte, nesses temas-chave o SSC é um mero reflexo do que acontece na internet lá fora. Você não vê pessoas brigando por futebol com a mesma frequência que elas brigam por causa de política - aliás, PNAD tá aí mostrando que 40% dos brasileiros não torcem por nenhum time.

O thread de política do SSC é o único lugar que eu conheço em toda a internet onde a discussão não é enviesada, embora uma vez ou outra termine em pancadaria.


----------



## pedrouraí

Triste esse negócio de não poder mais colocar mais de 20 imagens num post só, estava fazendo um para atualizar algumas obras da minha cidade e tive que quebrar o post em dois por causa desse limite novo, só que aí a página reiniciou e eu perdi a primeira parte inteira porque atualizou automaticamente com a segunda, gastei uma hora para fazer toda aquela parte. Ah...


----------



## Augustão d2

Salvatierra said:


> Olá como estão! Eu queria lhe dizer que o pessoal do Vertical Scope e os administradores do fórum abriram um tópico para fazermos *propostas para melhorar a acessibilidade nos fóruns locais*, isso *basicamente envolve recompor ou rearmar as estruturas de atalho e hiperlink que nos permitiram ignorar as etapas a seguir de um fórum para outro*, que agora se tornou bastante irritante porque os perdemos com a migração.
> 
> Trouxe uma proposta para o Fórum Brasileiro, veja o que você acha da estrutura, proponha todas as mudanças que você deseja e, (você conhece melhor o seu fórum) quando você concorda mais ou menos, pode apresentá-la aos desenvolvedores para implementá-la.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> estrutura anterior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> desculpe pelo tradutor online.


Eu acho que seria bom colocar o acesso aos subfóruns na seção da infraestrutura (transporte rodoviário, aéreo etc) e no latinscrapers também faz falta como no acesso para a seção de urbanismo e outras.


----------



## Doug_ata

_Lucas_ said:


> Funciona, mas de um modo diferente.
> 
> Insira a imagem no post e depois clique sobre a imagem. Na barra de ferramentas flutuante que surgirá, clique em no ícone representado por uma seta de quatro pontas. Na caixa que surgir, preencha as dimensões desejadas. Não é necessário preencher as duas dimensões. Se preencher apenas uma, a outra será ajustada automaticamente para manter a proporção e evitar distorções. Clique em 'Update' para finalizar.


Obrigado. Não conhecia essa ferramenta.
Mas no caso eu queria redimensionar GIFs que estavam hospedados em um site. Acabei tendo que redimensionar antes de postar.


----------



## Doug_ata

carlos-PE said:


> Na boa, a mudança não foi tão boa assim. As fotos nos threads demoram muito pra carregar agora. E outra, ou eu não sei pesquisar, ou o sistema de busca no site está um lixo agora. Eu não consigo achar thead de fotos passadas de cidades no "mundo afora". Também não consigo pesquisar posts antigos de usuário mais.


Concordo.
A ferramenta de busca, que já era ruim, se tornou praticamente inútil. E páginas com muitas fotos se tornaram inviáveis de visualizar.
Por enquanto eu ainda prefiro o SSC antigo.


----------



## Pereira's

Alguns posts de minha autoria que quero encontrar pesquiso no google e encontro 

Claro, isso funciona apenas na parte aberta do fórum


----------



## O_Rapaz

Como faço para postar vídeos do Instagram?


----------



## O_Rapaz

Gente, para quem quer de volta os antigos emoticons:



Salvatierra said:


> Si pretendés que vertical scope lo haga esperá sentado, porque no tienen el más mínimo interés, es más ya dijeron que quieren reducir al mpinimo los emoticones con movimiento porque aparentemente consumen muchos recursos del servidor.
> 
> si querés tener los emoticones de nuevo, te invito a seguir este tutorial de "hágalo usted mismo":
> 
> *Tutorial adicional:  Cómo agregar los emoticones antiguos de SSC a la página *(vale para cualquier estilo)*:
> 
> 
> 1) Descargar **alguna de estas aplicaciones dependiendo del navegador que tengan* (no se si estas roban datos así que por las dudas instalen la que menos permisis les pida)
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Instalar el script* "SSC Utility V1.3" (botón verde)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) Van a ver la Matrix, no se asusten, vayan al botón de arriba a la derecha que dice "confirm instalation"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) Listo!! Si tratan de responder un mensaje y apretan el botón de emoticones les aparecen los emojis originales*


----------



## pedrouraí

O_Rapaz said:


> Como faço para postar vídeos do Instagram?


Acho que é que nem postar imagens de lá, você só precisa copiar o link.


----------



## MLeandro

O_Rapaz said:


> Gente, quem quer de volta os antigos emoticons:


_Baixe o aplicativo de acordo com seu navegador._

Aí você vai ver os navegadores disponíveis e em todos eles tem o mesmo app


----------



## O_Rapaz

Pedro Mendes said:


> Acho que é que nem postar imagens de lá, você só precisa copiar o link.


Eu tentei mas não aparece o vídeo no primeiro plano. Só posta o link do vídeo, aí tem que clicar no link para abrir uma aba do Instagram com o vídeo. Eu queria que o vídeo já abrisse no primeiro plano como no Twitter.


----------



## Pereira's

O video do Instagram abre aqui no fórum mesmo copiando o link completo

Como você está publicando? Posta aqui o exemplo


----------



## O_Rapaz

Assim @pereira951 :






Instagram







www.instagram.com














Fica só no link, sem mandar direto o vídeo. Mas explicaram lá no thread de política que deve ser porque a conta é privada. Se fosse pública daria.


----------



## Pereira's

O_Rapaz said:


> Assim @pereira951 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com



Acho que pelo pc fica mais fácil

Eu copiei o link da publicação no feed:




__
http://instagr.am/p/CBtoLAgpqWW/


----------



## O_Rapaz

Instagram







www.instagram.com





Para mim mostra só assim, mesmo no PC @pereira951 ...


















Esse comando "MEDIA" vai automático ou você coloca manualmente?


----------



## SH

Essa ferramenta de busca do fórum era melhor nem ter. Simplesmente não funciona!


----------



## pedrouraí

Demorei para ficar sabendo disso, mas gostei de que agora tem como o autor de um thread alterar o título dele, não é mais preciso ir pedir para a moderação.


----------



## Pereira's

O_Rapaz said:


> Esse comando "MEDIA" vai automático ou você coloca manualmente?



Automático

Colo o link e o fórum formata após publicar


----------



## Lafaveiga_madrid

O_Rapaz said:


> Gente, para quem quer de volta os antigos emoticons:








































AEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## igarassuPE

já que falaram sobre os antigos emoticons eu gostaria de dar uma dica pra moderação 
atualizar esse thread aqui Sticky"Como colocar fotos no Thread?" E outras perguntas... e colocar mais uma pergunta "como usar os antigos emoticons do SSC?'' e na resposta colocar o ''código'' dos antigos emoticons
como o thread é fixo e ele sempre fica no topo facilitaria muito pra quem quiser pegar os ''códigos'' dos antigos emoticons, melhor do que ficarem toda hora vindo perguntar "gente, alguém sabe como uso os antigos emoticons?''


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

Não sei se esse é o tópico certo, mas o SSC no Tapatalk não está funcionando bem desde Domingo passado: o thread das Notícias e o Boteco sumiram do aplicativo e os demais threads não carregam na sua totalidade. Estou acessando o SSC pelo chrome do meu smartphone, mas não aguento mais ver aquela propaganda chatíssima de uma empresa chamada Fitrated (venda de aparelhos de academia) cujo banner não permite a sua ocultação de nenhuma maneira.


----------



## Inconfidente

Edit. Viajei na maionese. Hahaha


----------



## ulilopes

Desde a mudança a alguns meses atras, o site já deu uma boa melhorada com a reativação de antigos recursos (smiles, tamanho da fonte, etc..) *Mas, *o excesso de *anúncios na barra lateral *(um anúncio enorme 😣) mais os anúncios que aparecem entre os comentários, estão deixando o site SSC desestimulante de ser apreciado por muito tempo, tipo ficar navegando pelos threads do site...
Na atual aparência do SSC, a combinação de cores (violeta, carmim, azul, verde, preto e branco) ficou bem balanceada e agradável. *Mas*, na barra lateral e nas entrelinhas começam a aparecer anúncios com cores mais gritantes e os anúncios como tem espaço grande, acabam sobressaindo mais que os comentários e postagens dos foristas.. 🤬🤬
Enfim, esse excesso de anúncios no site, não sei se isso é algo bom para atrair novos participantes ao SSC, pois ocupam muito espaço na tela, deixando em segundo plano o que realmente importa. Poderiam ao menos diminuir o tamanho dos anúncios. ✌😉


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

Fodão do Ketchup said:


> Pop-up no ssc? Aí já é demais.
> View attachment 545804


Deve ser a nova política de anúncios do Google, que praticamente entupiu os sites de propaganda; no caso do SSC, elas são recarregadas e acabam voltando poucos segundos depois mesmo após o usuário o ter ocultado.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

Eu acredito que será uma questão de tempo para o SSC encerrar suas atividades. 

O movimento caiu muito nos últimos anos, ao ponto do fórum nem ser mais relevante na internet. Fóruns se tornaram ultrapassados com os grupos nas redes sociais e manter um site como esse com aluguel de servidores armazenando tudo desde 2003 custa muito caro; e, aparentemente, a única fonte de renda do SSC é a propaganda onipresente da Fitrated (que, me parece, é o anunciante oficial do site) e a monetização via Google Ads. 

Não ficarei surpreso se, um dia, o SSC sair do ar para sempre.


----------



## Zekinha

Ficando o transporte ferroviário de SP e baiano está bom ,devem ser os mais frequentados.


----------



## Rekarte

Rodalvesdepaula said:


> Eu acredito que será uma questão de tempo para o SSC encerrar suas atividades.
> 
> O movimento caiu muito nos últimos anos, ao ponto do fórum nem ser mais relevante na internet. Fóruns se tornaram ultrapassados com os grupos nas redes sociais e manter um site como esse com aluguel de servidores armazenando tudo desde 2003 custa muito caro; e, aparentemente, a única fonte de renda do SSC é a propaganda onipresente da Fitrated (que, me parece, é o anunciante oficial do site) e a monetização via Google Ads.
> 
> Não ficarei surpreso se, um dia, o SSC sair do ar para sempre.


Tem tbm as assinaturas, embora não creio que seja algo muito relevante para as finanças do site


----------



## Marcos-BH

Não sei se teremos mais as fotos dos skylines no topo da página, mas, pra mim, isso faz uma falta aqui no SSC. Era legal abrir e ver o skyline de umas cidades diferentes e que nunca tinha ouvido falar.


----------



## Rekarte

O layout do fórum mudou, agora ficou maior o avatar dos foristas, mas o que não gostei foi esse recuo na lateral esquerda


----------



## Paulistex

acharia interessante se, ao invés de ter o avatar do criador do tópico ao lado do título, tivesse uma imagem padronizada pela moderação pra cada tema, exemplo; nos tópicos do metrô poderia ter o símbolo da empresa, no tópico lgbt poderia ter a bandeira arco-íris e por aí, vai. iria melhorar a identificação.


----------



## Zekinha

Ainda mais que tem forista que foi banido e aparece o avatar dele.


----------



## MLeandro

Toda vez que entro no SSC pelo Edge, aparece esta janela pedindo para verificar se eu sou humano.

Isto é normal ou é problema do meu notebook que já está nas últimas?


----------



## Rekarte

Isso apareceu quando eu baixei o Opera e fiz login pela primeira vez por lá, depois não apareceu mais.


----------



## _Lucas_

Mais cedo, a seção 'Recomended Reading', que aparece no final das páginas, estava mostrando coisas que imagino que não eram para ser mostradas... 🤔


----------



## ThiagoRPereira

_Lucas_ said:


> Mais cedo, a seção 'Recomended Reading', que aparece no final das páginas, estava mostrando coisas que imagino que não eram para ser mostradas... 🤔


Aqui tá assim há tempos, só indicando threads antigos.


----------



## _Lucas_

ThiagoRPereira said:


> Aqui tá assim há tempos, só indicando threads antigos.


Indicar threads antigos é o menor dos problemas. A questão é que hoje estavam aparecendo como "sugestões" reports dos foristas, aos quais imagino que somente a moderação deveria ter acesso. Ainda que não fosse possível acessar o conteúdo dos reports, creio que o fato desse módulo (ou sei lá como se chama isso) ter acesso e mostrar isso publicamente demonstra que algo está errado aí. Eu, se fosse responsável pela administração do fórum, ficaria, no mínimo, preocupado...


----------



## MLeandro

Acho que foi algum bug no site, porque agora não tem mais nada aqui.


----------



## Olhaotrem

_Lucas_ said:


> Mais cedo, a seção 'Recomended Reading', que aparece no final das páginas, estava mostrando coisas que imagino que não eram para ser mostradas... 🤔


Que loucura!


----------



## MLeandro

Como eu faço pra postar uma notícia aparecendo uma parte da descrição?
Porque quando eu simplesmente colo o link, só aparece o título dela.


----------



## digaorock

Eu sempre colo o link e a descrição aparece, esse fórum está mais doido que o Batman, kkkkkkk


----------



## Jdolci

Eu nao sou expert no assunto de integração entre plataformas haha.. mas acho que deve ter algo a ver com o site de onde vem a notícia e ou o link que voce está pegando.

Já reparei que as vezes no Facebook por exemplo... se eu pego um link direto do video aparece só o link com uma descriçao e a pessoa tem que clicar nele pra abrir o video... já se eu posto o link do post onde o video está inserido.. aí aparece o titulo, o video e a descriçao.. e a pessoa pode assistir o video direto no SSC.
Mesmo video.. mas um link diferente faz toda a diferença.


----------



## Paulistex

MLeandro said:


> Como eu faço pra postar uma notícia aparecendo uma parte da descrição?
> Porque quando eu simplesmente colo o link, só aparece o título dela.


o fórum tem restringido algumas ferramentas pra donos de volkswagen, pra postar a descrição tem que pagar o opcional do subtítulo


----------



## GS 100

Como eu faço para postar uma imagem do Instagram de forma "solta" e grande, sem aparecer a postagem original?


----------



## gabsoares_

Paulistex said:


> vocês reclamam demais!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324439705522524162


----------



## Amapá City

Porque o layout do fórum só vive mudando? Pensei que aquele seria fixo, mas mudou de novo. 

Detalhe: Conseguir traduzir esta página para o português usando o Google Translate.

'Recommended Reading, por exemplo, se tornou Leitura recomendada. 'Search Community' se tornou Comunidade de pesquisa. 'Reply', 'Post reply', 'Quote' e 'Like' se tornaram, respectivamente Responder, Resposta ao post, Citar e Gostar.


----------



## Njunior

Achei esse layout muito bom. Separa bem as informações e é mais agradável de se ler. Só acho que falta essa mesma separações para a janela de alertas, diferenciando os alertas não lidos e os lidos, nem que seja em um negrito como o menu de Following


----------



## pedrouraí

Amapá City said:


> Porque o layout do fórum só vive mudando? Pensei que aquele seria fixo, mas mudou de novo.


Porque o pessoal reclamou tanto quando mudaram de plataforma que estão até hoje fazendo ajustes. Esse último pode ter sanado a questão da falta de delimitação entre os comentários. Pelo menos deixaram a opção de voltar ao modelo anterior.


----------



## MLeandro

Uma coisa que eu percebi: aqueles anúncios que vinham misturados aos posts (aliás, até pareciam posts kkkk) sumiram depois desta atualização.


----------



## digaorock

Eu achei bem melhor agora, ficou mais organizado, na minha opinião.


----------



## Hello_World

Esses novos cards ficaram excelentes!

Só senti falta de uma borda no layout desktop, as imagens ficam muito coladas nas laterais. No mobile está com borda.


----------



## Olhaotrem

Um dos maiores motivos de brigs no SSC:










@RecHub, pode incuir no seu banco de imagens.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Gostei de como ficou, até a adaptação foi rápida.


----------



## Amapá City

Fodão do Ketchup said:


> Gostei de como ficou, até a adaptação foi rápida.


E essa mudança aconteceu em todos os fóruns da VerticalScope, não só no Skyscrapercity.


----------



## pedrouraí

Nunca perguntei ou encontrei e acho que nem vi alguém falar sobre: nessa nova plataforma também tem a opção de mudar o idioma para espanhol ou só tem inglixi mesmo?


----------



## Amapá City

pedrouraí said:


> Nunca perguntei ou encontrei e acho que nem vi alguém falar sobre: nessa nova plataforma também tem a opção de mudar o idioma para espanhol ou só tem inglixi mesmo?


Num fórum Xenforo, não dá para mudar o idioma. E como o fórum Skyscrapercity tem sede no Canadá, ele fica em inglês, apesar de ser possível a tradução para o português pelo Google Translate.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Os números de views nos threads criados após essa atualização estão bugados, tem thread com mais like em alguns posts do que views.


----------



## Olhaotrem

Uma cosia estranha que apareceu no SSC: Spammer de like.

Há três que dão likes em comentários totalmente discordantes e comentários muito antigos.


----------



## Rekarte

Eu estou achando estranho esse novo layout, parece que todos os posts estão quotados rs


----------



## Olhaotrem

Rekarte said:


> Eu estou achando estranho esse novo layout, parece que todos os posts estão quotados rs


É verdade, Reka.


----------



## Olhaotrem

Uma coisa que percebi é que não há mais período carência para contas novas na parte fechada do fórum. Para mim deveria existir um mínimo de 100 posts para acessar.

Ah, conta nova na parte fechada é 90% de certeza de conta múltipla de forista suspenso ou banido.


----------



## Fabius_

Noto que eu não consigo mudar a frase que fica embaixo do meu nome de usuário (cujo padrão deve ser "Registered"). Pelejo, pelejo, pelejo e vejo que posso mudar outras coisas e não isso. Não há mesmo como ou sou eu que ainda não sei como fazer isso.


----------



## Mr. Nery

Fabius_ said:


> Noto que eu não consigo mudar a frase que fica embaixo do meu nome de usuário (cujo padrão deve ser "Registered"). Pelejo, pelejo, pelejo e vejo que posso mudar outras coisas e não isso. Não há mesmo como ou sou eu que ainda não sei como fazer isso.


Tem que pedir pra algum administrador.


----------



## Fabius_

Mr. Nery said:


> Tem que pedir pra algum administrador.


Bom saber. Se eu puder mudar o texto, vou pensar em algo que seja permanente para que eu não os aborreça de tempos em tempos.


----------



## Zekinha

Como a moderação descobre novas contas de um banido?


----------



## RecHub

Zekinha said:


> Como a moderação descobre novas contas de um banido?


Tem muitas maneiras, mas por motivos óbvios não são comentados.


----------



## Paulistex

Zekinha said:


> Como a moderação descobre novas contas de um banido?


eles param um furgão preto em frente a sua casa, grampeiam seus telefones e ficam observando qualquer movimento suspeito enquanto comem salgadinhos Torcida sabor pizza


----------



## RecHub

Paulistex said:


> eles param um furgão preto em frente a sua casa, grampeiam seus telefones e ficam observando qualquer movimento suspeito enquanto comem salgadinhos Torcida sabor pizza



A gente liga a cam dos pcs e celulares. Dai vemos os rostos dos foristas.   















































​P.s.Com a crise a van foi cortada.
Os salgadinhos não fazem parte do nosso programa de benefícios.


----------



## Zekinha

Paulistex said:


> eles param um furgão preto em frente a sua casa, grampeiam seus telefones e ficam observando qualquer movimento suspeito enquanto comem salgadinhos Torcida sabor pizza


Acho que em vez de furgão, usam os escadinhas de companhia de telefonia e tv a acabo.
Na porta de casa todo dia tem uns 3 assim parados, quando saio na rua, os caras se assustam, começam a olhar pra cima e assobiar, bem suspeitos.


----------



## RecHub

Zekinha said:


> Acho que em vez de furgão, usam os escadinhas de companhia de telefonia e tv a acabo.
> Na porta de casa todo dia tem uns 3 assim parados, quando saio na rua, os caras se assustam, começam a olhar pra cima e assobiar, bem suspeitos.


Vou avisar a equipe de campo em São Paulo, para não usar mais o disfarce da Claro/Net.


----------



## MLeandro

Eu estou aderindo ao costume de deixar o notebook no trabalho e ficar vendo o SSC em casa pelo celular.

Mas estou escrevendo isso aqui porque já faz três dias que tem uma propaganda de um tal IC Markets que simplesmente trava a página, porque nem termina de carregar e nem permite você rolar a página pra continuar lendo. Sinceramente, já que não tem mais o aplicativo então os técnicos poderiam dar mais atenção à versão mobile do site.


----------



## icaroav

Gente como acontece esse problemas de "participação comercial" ? Eu nunca trompei com um post de alguém querendo me vender algo "oh vai la na minha feira"


----------



## RecHub

icaroav said:


> Gente como acontece esse problemas de "participação comercial" ? Eu nunca trompei com um post de alguém querendo me vender algo "oh vai la na minha feira"


Geralmente são contas novas que inscrevem-se somente pra postar propaganda e spam.
Mas também ocorre com contas mais antigas, onde o forista começa a usar o SSC para divulgar os próprio trabalho/comércio...


----------



## Giotto

Seria interessante se o sistema de likes do SSC tivesse a possibilidade de expressar emoções. Algumas postagens são ridículas ou chocantes, então o simples curtir não cai bem. Seria uma forma de reagir a determinados posts sem necessariamente precisar quotar.

Conheço outro fórum que também adota plataforma Xenforo e usa os emojis abaixo:


----------



## _Lucas_

Giotto said:


> Seria interessante se o sistema de likes do SSC tivesse a possibilidade de expressar emoções. Algumas postagens são ridículas ou chocantes, então o simples curtir não cai bem. Seria uma forma de reagir a determinados posts sem necessariamente precisar quotar.
> 
> Conheço outro fórum que também adota plataforma Xenforo e usa os emojis abaixo:


Isso realmente seria bem-vindo.

Em um outro fórum que eu frequento tem as seguintes reações/avaliações:










(Like, Dislike, Agree, Disagree, Funny, Winner, Informative, Love it, Useful, Wonderful, Creative)


----------



## Paulistex

já imagino o @Olhaotrem vindo no meu direct e mandando "pq vc deu grr no meu post?"


----------



## MLeandro

Não sei se o "estilo" do SSC agregaria as reações de Facebook. Até mesmo no Boteco, as discussões são num nível elevado demais pra resumir em emoctions - que eu percebi serem pouco usados inclusive nessa plataforma nova.


----------



## Mr. Nery

Eu tenho a impressão de que algumas dessas reações causariam ainda mais confusão e animosidade entre foristas kkkkk.


----------



## digaorock

Se a galera já anda brigando só por causa de uma vírgula mal colocada, imagina se tiver a opção de dislike?


----------



## Giotto

digaorock said:


> *Se a galera já anda brigando só por causa de uma vírgula mal colocada*, imagina se tiver a opção de dislike?


Isso é verdade. O SSC é o fórum BR com interação mais difícil que eu conheço. Tudo aqui precisa ser muito bem elaborado e pesquisado antes de postar. Diante da mínima imprecisão, é bem provável que alguém venha te corrigir (às vezes de forma não muito amigável, digamos).


----------



## icaroav

Eu queria sugerir que os threads de busólogos e de quem curte trens, metrô, barcas, mercados de transporte etc. Pudessem ficar separados do que realmente é a infraestrutura _per se_ de rodovia e ferrovia


----------



## Olhaotrem

icaroav said:


> Eu queria sugerir que os threads de busólogos e de quem curte trens, metrô, barcas, mercados de transporte etc. Pudessem ficar separados do que realmente é a infraestrutura _per se_ de rodovia e ferrovia


Não faz sentido separar, pois tudo paz parte da discussão infraestrutura e transporte.

E o transporte precisa da infra para funcionar: Trens andam nos trilhos, caminhões e ônibus precisam da rodovia e aviões usam aeroportos.


----------



## icaroav

Olhaotrem said:


> Não faz sentido separar, pois tudo paz parte da discussão infraestrutura e transporte.
> 
> E o transporte precisa da infra para funcionar: Trens andam nos trilhos, caminhões e ônibus precisam da rodovia e aviões usam aeroportos.


eu sei é que as vezes eu vejo atualização (por exemplo) no Topico de ferrovias ai eu penso "wow novidades sobre a FIOL" ai entro no tópico. Vejo que era na vdd atualização de threads de transporte, sobre alguma plaquinha nova, de alguma estação, de algum metrô, de alguma capital.

Ou então rodovias, entro na sanha de ver alguma novidade BR-470, ai não tem. A maioria é alguma linha de ônibus, de alguma empresa, de algum ônibus novo. Entende?


----------



## Olhaotrem

icaroav said:


> eu sei é que as vezes eu vejo atualização (por exemplo) no Topico de ferrovias ai eu penso "wow novidades sobre a FIOL" ai entro no tópico. Vejo que era na vdd atualização de alguma plaquinha nova de alguma estação de algum metrô de alguma capital.


O metrô de SP dá mais assunto que a FIOL.


----------



## Zekinha

Comigo já aconteceu algumas vezes, elabora um texto, clica e desaparece, daí tem que começar tudo de novo, tanto se sempre copio antes publicar.


----------



## Olhaotrem

Zekinha said:


> Comigo já aconteceu algumas vezes, elabora um texto, clica e desaparece, daí tem que começar tudo de novo, tanto se sempre copio antes publicar.


Isso atrapalha bastante em não salvar rascunho.


----------



## pedrouraí

Pra evitar isso eu ando dando ctrl c toda vez antes de publicar um post, só pra não perder tudo e ter que reescrever.


----------



## RecHub

pedrouraí said:


> Pra evitar isso eu ando dando ctrl c toda vez antes de publicar um post, só pra não perder tudo e ter que reescrever.


----------



## carlos-PE

Acontece comigo também, é algum bug.


----------



## carlos-PE

Paulistex said:


> sacanagem com o zaz965, o homem like


Achava que era um outro forista rsrs


----------



## pedrouraí

Foristas premium não podem ser banidos?


----------



## RecHub

pedrouraí said:


> Foristas premium não podem ser banidos?


Podem sim!

Isso independe de ser premium ou não, todos devem seguir as nossas normas. Então mesmo o premium pode ser advertido, suspenso ou banido.

A diferença esta no acesso a algumas áreas do SSC restritas aos premiums, na caixa de PMs, na ausência de propaganda no fórum...


----------



## hsm2100

RecHub said:


> Podem sim!
> 
> Isso independe de ser premium ou não, todos devem seguir as nossas normas. Então mesmo o premium pode ser advertido, suspenso ou banido.
> 
> A diferença esta no acesso a algumas áreas do SSC restritas aos premiums, na caixa de PMs, na ausência de propaganda no fórum...


O Skybar é restrito a premiums? Pois tentei ir lá e não consegui de jeito nenhum. O SSC já não anda atraindo muitos usuários, e cobrar assinatura é um roubo... Se continuar assim daqui uns 10 anos vamos ter que fazer uns 5 ou 6 subreddits e se mudar pra lá, talvez comprar o TGVBR (não sei como continua no ar), ou criar um no Forumeiros. Eles (a VerticalScope) sabem que o fórum está decaindo e tentam captalizar com os que continuam.


----------



## Paulistex

o que tem na área restrita aos premium? um boteco 2.0?


----------



## RecHub

hsm2100 said:


> O Skybar é restrito a premiums? Pois tentei ir lá e não consegui de jeito nenhum. O SSC já não anda atraindo muitos usuários, e cobrar assinatura é um roubo... Se continuar assim daqui uns 10 anos vamos ter que fazer uns 5 ou 6 subreddits e se mudar pra lá, talvez comprar o TGVBR (não sei como continua no ar), ou criar um no Forumeiros. Eles (a VerticalScope) sabem que o fórum está decaindo e tentam captalizar com os que continuam.


No SSC existem três tipos de acessos para diferentes áreas.
Existem os subfóruns abertos para o público geral, temos subfóruns fechados para os foristas e para os premiums há o acesso para espaços restritos.

O Skybar é fechado para os foristas, ou seja só acessa se estiver logado. Não sei se foi este o seu caso. Por favor confira e qualquer coisa me avise.
Quanto à assinatura, ela é opcional e sendo bem sincero, em relação de acesso aos conteúdos a única diferença é poder entrar em áreas restritas.



Paulistex said:


> o que tem na área restrita aos premium? um boteco 2.0?


Mais ou menos isso, só que mais propositivo e sem trolls.


----------



## hsm2100

RecHub said:


> No SSC existem três tipos de acesso para diferentes áreas.
> Existem os subfóruns abertos para o público geral, temos subfóruns fechados para os foristas e para os premiums há o acesso para espaços restritos.
> 
> O Skybar é fechado para os foristas, ou seja só acessa se estiver logado. Não sei se foi este o seu caso. Por favor confira e qualquer coisa me avise.
> Quanto à assinatura, ela é opcional e sendo bem sincero, em relação de acesso aos conteúdos a única diferença é poder entrar em áreas restritas.
> 
> 
> 
> Mais ou menos isso, só que mais propositivo e sem trolls.


Que estranho. Fui na listagem dos fóruns e não tem nenhum. Deve ser fechado a quem tem x número de posts, então. E olha que estou com a conta logada... A data de cadastro pode enganar, meu primeiro post acho que foi esse mês, quando entrei de fato no fórum. Ah, e obrigado por responder.

(Tive que editar umas duas vezes, pensa num teclado troll! Já perdi nota por causa dessa porcaria)


----------



## MLeandro

Paulistex said:


> o que tem na área restrita aos premium? um boteco 2.0?


São tão poucos foristas premium que a tal área restrita deve ser um acesso privilegiado pra conversar com a administração central - da VerticalScoope, porque o Jan é mó limpeza 😅


----------



## Olhaotrem

Uma coisa que passou batido, com a troca dos servidores do SSC, muitos avatares de foristas ficaram com a qualidade ruim, muitos desfocados ou com pouco pixels, além de não aceitar formato .gif.


----------



## hsm2100

A VerticalScope trocou o ícone de like, trocando por um semelhante ao do Facebook. Pelo jeito vamos ter reações (haha, amei, triste e afins) por aqui. Isso, como discutido antes, não combina muito bem com o fórum. Mas a VerticalScope caga pro fórum. O banner permanente é uma imagem de Shutterstock. O Jan mesmo disse esses dias que não tem poder sobre o visual do fórum...


----------



## Paulistex

prevejo tretas


----------



## MLeandro

Paulistex said:


> prevejo tretas


Alguns foristas não iam aguentar a pressão 😆


----------



## digaorock

Com certeza não, kkkkkkk

Edit.: Uma coisa que reparei agora, unificaram a contagem de posts dos foristas incluindo o que é postado no boteco?

Edit 2.: Foi viagem minha, esquece, kkkkk


----------



## Pereira's

Já teve _user _que me mandou PM por dar like em post alheio numa discussão entre foristas

Imagina agora kkk


----------



## Giotto

hsm2100 said:


> A VerticalScope trocou o ícone de like, trocando por um semelhante ao do Facebook. Pelo jeito vamos ter reações (haha, amei, triste e afins) por aqui. Isso, como discutido antes, não combina muito bem com o fórum. Mas a VerticalScope caga pro fórum. O banner permanente é uma imagem de Shutterstock. O Jan mesmo disse esses dias que não tem poder sobre o visual do fórum...


Eu gosto da ideia. Em vários outros fóruns tem as reações e funciona super bem. Aqui pode causar estranheza no começo, mas logo todo mundo se acostuma.


----------



## digaorock

Olhaotrem said:


> Sempre falo que o SSC em dispositivos móveis é um lixo, uma desgraça completa.
> 
> Uma coisa chata que acontece é clicar acidentalmente no botão de tabela e aparecer uma grade horrorosa no post assim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E ter dificuldades para apagar.
> 
> Por isso prefiro usar no bom e velho PC.


Você acessa pelo aplicativo? Eu acesso pelo Chrome e é idêntico ao PC, sem nenhuma dificuldade, na verdade, em alguns casos é até mais prático.


----------



## Olhaotrem

digaorock said:


> Você acessa pelo aplicativo? Eu acesso pelo Chrome e é idêntico ao PC, sem nenhuma dificuldade, na verdade, em alguns casos é até mais prático.


Não gosto de usar o SSC no mobile, tanto no Tapatalk quanto no navegador. Os botões são pequenos demais e o leiaute não ajuda.

Nesse caso, prefiro no PC.


----------



## hercules eaher

Venho aqui perguntar se existe algum thread para apresentação de nossos threads?

Seria interessante ter um thread do qual poderíamos apresentar e divulgar os threads criados por nós😝


----------



## RecHub

hercules eaher said:


> Venho aqui perguntar se existe algum thread para apresentação de nossos threads?
> 
> Seria interessante ter um thread do qual poderíamos apresentar e divulgar os threads criados por nós😝


Alguns foristas fazem isso no espaço da assinatura.


----------



## Olhaotrem

People, What's this?

"*Quick Survey - * How do you like our Forum Software? Let us know in a 30 second survey. "


----------



## MLeandro

Já votei 1 e disse que sentia falta do banner do dia.


----------



## hsm2100

Olhaotrem said:


> People, What's this?
> 
> "*Quick Survey - * How do you like our Forum Software? Let us know in a 30 second survey. "


A VerticalScope tá pouco se ligando pro SSC, nem menciona ele em sua página na internet.

Nosso banner permanente nem é um Burj Khalifa, é uma foto genérica de ShutterStock.

Tão usando os fóruns dela como cobaia pra depois vender o software Fora, tanto que o código da bolsa canadense pra VS é FORA.

Tanto que o Fora e bem diferente do Xenforo "vanilla". Sendo que nem ligam pra UX mobile.


----------



## hsm2100

Vote Zero, não um.

Mesmo que, como diz a sábia menina, isso é uma perca de tempo. Não vai mudar nada.

Editado, quotei o post errado.


----------



## digaorock

MLeandro said:


> Já votei 1 e disse que sentia falta do banner do dia.


Fiz a mesma coisa, apesar de já ter me adaptado bem a nova versão do fórum, sinto falta da versão antiga exatamente por isso, ele era bem mais flexível e interativo, hoje parece que está engessado.


----------



## Olhaotrem

Esse like do SSC tá horrível. Trava de vez em quando.


----------



## RecHub

Olhaotrem said:


> Esse like do SSC tá horrível. Trava de vez em quando.


Tem uma simpatia infalível no thread de simpatias! 
🤭


----------



## hercules eaher

Para postar uma foto é uma burocracia, a página recarrega e atualiza com muita frequência, o sistema android principalmente através do corretor ortográfico faz com que necessitamos editar nossas postagens com bastante frequência, mas mesmo assim está melhor do que antes, desde que mudaram a plataforma é possível colocarmos fotos diretamente sem necessidade de termos contas em um site de hospedagem de imagens (como Flickr, Imgur, Upload de Imagens, DepositFhotos e etc), acredito que a lentidão do sistema é normal pelo fato do site ter milhares de postagens nele, sendo assim "até carregar fotos ou até mesmo uma página demora" e ainda bem que sempre salva o rascunho doque começamos a digitar antes de postarmos!.


----------



## Ale Oliveira

Pessoal me ajudem, como faz para compartilhar uma publicação do Instagram aqui no site?


----------



## pedrouraí

É só copiar o link do post do Instagram e colar aqui. Do mesmo jeito se faz para postar no SSC publicações do Youtube, Twitter e Facebook.


----------



## Inconfidente

Edit: consegui.


----------



## Lukazz

Mods, tem algum thread no boteco sobre festivais? 

O Rock in Rio anunciou as atrações do dia do metal e só achei de edições passadas ou fechados.


----------



## RecHub

Lukazz said:


> Mods, tem algum thread no boteco sobre festivais?
> 
> O Rock in Rio anunciou as atrações do dia do metal e só achei de edições passadas ou fechados.


Não, mas se desejar pode abrir o thread para a nova edição do Rock in Rio no Boteco.
Se não quiser, me avise que eu abro.


----------



## Lukazz

@RecHub vc pode criar pfv?

Vc faz bonitinho 

Apesar que acho que se criar agora vai flopar. As atrações estão sendo anunciadas a conta-gotas.


----------



## RecHub

Lukazz said:


> @RecHub vc pode criar pfv?
> 
> Vc faz bonitinho
> 
> Apesar que acho que se criar agora vai flopar. As atrações estão sendo anunciadas a conta-gotas.


Ok @Lukazz !

Thread aberto, já pode carregar as informações e conteúdos.

🎸 | Rock in Rio IX | 2022


----------



## MLeandro

Uma pergunta: existe um thread de gastronomia ou de comidas e bebidas aqui no SSC?


----------



## gabsoares_

MLeandro said:


> Uma pergunta: existe um thread de gastronomia ou de comidas e bebidas aqui no SSC?


O Thread das Refeições: Poste a sua!


----------



## hiroamorim

Eu sinto falta daquele banner diario com as cidades do mundo.


----------



## Paulo27

Como faço para alterar esse subnick? Queria mudar e não acho a opção.


----------



## RecHub

Paulo27 said:


> Como faço para alterar esse subnick? Queria mudar e não acho a opção.


Clique no seu avatar no canto superior direito da tela.>
Account Settings >
Account details > 
Custom User Title .


----------



## pedrouraí

Acho que ele está falando do título customizado que nessa nova plataforma os foristas não podem mais acessar para alterar ou nem para apagar. Eu pedi isso para a querida moderatriz Dea, usuários normais não conseguem.


----------



## Paulo27

pedrouraí said:


> Acho que ele está falando do título customizado que nessa nova plataforma os foristas não podem mais acessar para alterar ou nem para apagar. Eu pedi isso para a querida moderatriz Dea, usuários normais não conseguem.


Isso mesmo, não havia me expressado corretamente.
Não tenho acesso para altera-lo, por mim pode apagar ou ficar só *Registered*


----------



## RecHub

pedrouraí said:


> Acho que ele está falando do título customizado que nessa nova plataforma os foristas não podem mais acessar para alterar ou nem para apagar. Eu pedi isso para a querida moderatriz Dea, usuários normais não conseguem.





Paulo27 said:


> Isso mesmo, não havia me expressado corretamente.
> Não tenho acesso para altera-lo, por mim pode apagar ou ficar só *Registered*


Entendi.

Quando isso ocorrer é só solicitar para a moderação.


----------



## Olhaotrem

Pessoal, para encerrar um quote use [/QUOTE], jamais [/CITAR]


----------



## Jad.Bal.Ja

Oi, estou tentando uma dificuldade aqui, as vezes quando vou postar, o site diz que tenho que aceitar os cookies, mas quando clico na mensagem nada acontece. Como eu “aceito” os cookies afinal?


----------



## Paulistex

Olhaotrem said:


> Pessoal, para encerrar um quote use


, jamais [/CITAR]
[/QUOTE]
acho que isso aí é um bug do próprio forum


----------



## RecHub

Jad.Bal.Ja said:


> Oi, estou tentando uma dificuldade aqui, as vezes quando vou postar, o site diz que tenho que aceitar os cookies, mas quando clico na mensagem nada acontece. Como eu “aceito” os cookies afinal?


Dê uma olhadinha nas configurações de privacidade e segurança do seu navegador. 
Por ser que o skyscrapercity esteja com alguma restrição lá.


----------



## MLeandro

Paulistex said:


> , jamais [/CITAR]
> /QUOTE]
> acho que isso aí é um bug do próprio forum


O novo SSC tem vários bugs, mas com certeza esse não é um deles 

O que acontece é que a maioria dos usuários novatos desconhecem a seleção de partes do post (que dá pra selecionar), aí termina apagando o código junto.


----------



## pedrouraí

Mudaram alguma coisa no fórum agorinha mesmo, ainda não identifiquei o que.

Edit: Vi que foi o nome, separaram Skyscraper e City. Por que também não separaram o Scraper do Sky?


----------



## FernandoGaebler

Algumas sugestões, se já tiver, extorna... porém, poderia haver contas oficiais do fórum Skkyscraper City nas redes sociais mais comuns e também algumas específicas, tais como deviantart, pinterest e flickr, trazendo conteúdo do fórum para estes espaços para divulgação de nossa produção cultural urbana. Além da criação de um canal no Youtube, com programas sobre arquitetura e urbanismo, políticas públicas e construção civil, além de notícias gerais, com a participação dos maiores foristas, criando programas segmentados para se debater também a nossa cultura urbana. 

#FicaDica, meu sonho de consumo para este fórum, que por mim é o melhor de todos!


----------



## hsm2100

pedrouraí said:


> Mudaram alguma coisa no fórum agorinha mesmo, ainda não identifiquei o que.
> 
> Edit: Vi que foi o nome, separaram Skyscraper e City. Por que também não separaram o Scraper do Sky?


Tô achando que a VerticalScope está se preparando pra ser linha dura e acabar com todos os fóruns que não sejam de prédios, entre eles o Skybar, o Boteco e o de transporte público, provavelmente pra reduzir custos.

A plataforma passaria a ser de divulgação, e não mais de discussão, com assinatura e pagamentos pra poder postar.

Basicamente, seriam propagandas de EzTecs da vida, e um fórum de negócios.


(Se minha paranóia se concretizar, qualquer coisa a gente pede refúgio no TGVBR, isso se o dono não tiver morrido e as taxas de manutenção estiverem comendo a herança, que o dono não deu a ninguém)


----------



## MLeandro

hsm2100 said:


> Tô achando que a VerticalScope está se preparando pra ser linha dura e acabar com todos os fóruns que não sejam de prédios, entre eles o Skybar, o Boteco e o de transporte público, provavelmente pra reduzir custos.
> 
> A plataforma passaria a ser de divulgação, e não mais de discussão, com assinatura e pagamentos pra poder postar.
> 
> Basicamente, seriam propagandas de EzTecs da vida, e um fórum de negócios.
> 
> 
> (Se minha paranóia se concretizar, qualquer coisa a gente pede refúgio no TGVBR, isso se o dono não tiver morrido e as taxas de manutenção estiverem comendo a herança, que o dono não deu a ninguém)


É mais fácil o SSC voltar pro vBulletin do que isso acontecer... 👀


----------



## MLeandro

Pessoal, uma dúvida: existe algum thread que fale sobre turismo em geral, atrações turísticas etc? Ou isso é tratado dentro do thread de cada cidade?


----------



## RecHub

MLeandro said:


> Pessoal, uma dúvida: existe algum thread que fale sobre turismo em geral, atrações turísticas etc? Ou isso é tratado dentro do thread de cada cidade?


*Turismo | Notícias e Discussões *


----------



## MLeandro

RecHub said:


> *Turismo | Notícias e Discussões *


Obrigado, já apareci por lá 😬


----------



## Sandro Bernardo

Vendo pelo PC os vídeos do youtube ficaram enormes. Preferia como estava.


----------



## RecHub

Sandro Bernardo said:


> Vendo pelo PC os vídeos do youtube ficaram enormes. Preferia como estava.


Não somente os videos.

Mas o pessoal do andar de cima de vez em quando mexe nas configurações da plataforma. 
Vamos aguardar.


----------



## bbrasil

As fotos estão aparecendo com um espaço vazio enorme abaixo delas quando eu posto. Posso ter mexido em alguma configuração ou é algum bug do fórum?


----------



## RecHub

bbrasil said:


> As fotos estão aparecendo com um espaço vazio enorme abaixo delas quando eu posto. Posso ter mexido em alguma configuração ou é algum bug do fórum?














RecHub said:


> Não somente os videos.
> 
> Mas o pessoal do andar de cima de vez em quando mexe nas configurações da plataforma.
> Vamos aguardar.


----------



## pedrouraí

Tem hora que elas (as fotos) ficam para fora dos posts encobrindo os ícones de reply, quote e like. Também não andam centralizando nos posts e só ficam no canto normal, mas isso é toda vez nos últimos tempos.

Outra coisa que anda acontecendo bastante é a demora para qualquer um desses ícones funcionar, um bug chatinho.


----------



## pedrouraí

pedrouraí said:


> *Tem hora que elas (as fotos) ficam para fora dos posts encobrindo os ícones de reply, quote e like.* Também não andam centralizando nos posts e só ficam no canto normal, mas isso é toda vez nos últimos tempos.
> 
> Outra coisa que anda acontecendo bastante é a demora para qualquer um desses ícones funcionar, um bug chatinho.


----------



## carlos-PE

As imagens para mim tão demorando alguns segundos para carregar agora, alguém mais com esse problema? Pois não acho que seja problema de conexão...


----------



## digaorock

Pra mim está normal, a única coisa que está demorando um pouco para carregar são postagens trazidas do Twitter.


----------



## MLeandro

Minha internet é mediana, sempre teve problema pra carregar imagens e posts do Twitter/Instagram.

Mas de uns tempos pra cá, notei que tem algumas imagens que não carregam e preciso atualizar a página.


----------



## Scarecrow1977

Eu gostei desse novo formato dos vídeos do youtube. Com a janela maior agora dar para ver o titulo completo dos vídeos sem precisar da play ou entrar no youtube.


----------



## Pereira's

É possível começar a comercializar os posts?


----------



## pedrouraí

Ué, não é mais proibido participação com intenções comerciais no fórum?


----------



## RecHub

pedrouraí said:


> Ué, não é mais proibido participação com intenções comerciais no fórum?


Continua proibido utilizar as postagens para promoção profissional/comercial.

O que o SSC esta divulgando é a possibilidade de fazer propaganda na plataforma, nos espaços dedicados ao marketing mediante é claro $$$.

Então se alguém desejar divulgar a sua atividade profissional/comercial este é o caminho e mesmo que a pessoa contrate o serviço, a divulgação nas postagens continua proibida.

Afinal, por que alguém pagaria para fazer propaganda se ela pode fazer de graça nas postagens?
E se ela pode fazer de graça, os threads seriam transformados em páginas de anúncios.


----------



## digaorock

Ferramenta interessante para monetizar o fórum.


----------



## RecHub

digaorock said:


> Ferramenta interessante para monetizar o fórum.


E com um precinho...








​


----------



## MLeandro

Ainda bem que tem a opção hipercard, "grátis para sempre" 😅


----------



## wolfs

Precisa com urgência o Emoji de choro, minha única sugestão. rsrs


----------



## hercules eaher

Pergunto a "moderação do site" se é "permitido ou não " criar um thread para nele "apresentarmos nossos próprios treahds", com o objetivo de divulgar nossos fóruns e nele apresentar as postagens recentes?

Estava pensando em criar um therad com esse objetivo, talvez na categoria "boteco" que é uma categoria (fórum) mais para bate papo entre os users (foristas) que tal!

Caso for permitido a criação de um tópico assim se alguém já criou (já existe) me informem qual é por favor para eu poder divulgar meus treahds, se não existir ainda em breve eu vou criar e divulgar para vocês aqui nesse fórum assim que eu criar.


----------



## RecHub

Você quer divulgar os threads que você abriu?
Se for isso, você pode usar o seu próprio perfil e nele listar e editar quando desejar os tópicos que você iniciou.

Snme existe um thread assim, mas como é antigo ficou. Para a mesma intenção os demais deverão usar o próprio perfil.


----------



## Sandro Bernardo

Alguém sabe como resolve isso?
Tanto no Mozila ou Chrome fica dessa maneira quando alguém post link do twitter:









Já no Opera fica normal:


----------



## RecHub

Sandro Bernardo said:


> Alguém sabe como resolve isso?
> Tanto no Mozila ou Chrome fica dessa maneira quando alguém post link do twitter:
> View attachment 2523636
> 
> 
> Já no Opera fica normal:
> View attachment 2523639


Observe se não é algo momentâneo.

Eu uso bastante o mozila e realmente isso ocorre de tempos em tempos. Ele geralmente tem um delay após a visualização do post ou ele leva uns minutos para carregar mas nada que um F5 não resolva.


----------



## Sandro Bernardo

Tanto no F5 (antes resolvia agora nem isso) ou no aguardo do carregamento da página não esta aparecendo. Estou tendo que clica no link para ver o post. Mas no Opera abre.


----------



## RecHub

Sandro Bernardo said:


> Tanto no F5 (antes resolvia agora nem isso) ou no aguardo do carregamento da página não esta aparecendo. Estou tendo que clica no link para ver o post. Mas no Opera abre.


Você já tentou acessar por outra máquina?
Pode ser algo no seu pc. Aqui esta carregando normalmente.


----------



## Sandro Bernardo

RecHub said:


> Você já tentou acessar por outra máquina?
> Pode ser algo no seu pc. Aqui esta carregando normalmente.


Tentei no PC do meu trabalho mas é bloqueado, e no smartphone consigo pelo Chrome. No PC de casa consigo pelo Chrome e Opera.


----------



## _Lucas_

Sandro Bernardo said:


> Alguém sabe como resolve isso?
> Tanto no Mozila ou Chrome fica dessa maneira quando alguém post link do twitter:
> View attachment 2523636
> 
> 
> Já no Opera fica normal:
> View attachment 2523639


Uso o Firefox aqui e tem sido bem aleatório. Às vezes o tweet não abre, às vezes abre e às vezes demora bastante para abrir. Mas na maioria das vezes abre - ou na hora ou depois de um tempo. Então, por enquanto, não tem sido um incômodo para mim. Tanto que nem cheguei a testar em outro navegador. No Firefox do Android funciona normalmente.


----------



## RecHub

*AVISO 
PERDA DE ACESSO.*​
Pessoal,

temos uma atualização sobre a pauta da perda de acesso ( Nick / e-mail / senha) do SSC.

Agora o forista que esquecer os dados ( Nick / e-mail / senha) de acesso ao SSC, deverá entrar em contato com a equipe da VerticalScope Inc. através do "Contact Us" na barra final da página do SSC. Ou seja, a equipe do SSC não tem mais como ajudar nesta situação.








​Para evitarmos esta situação, sugerimos que sigam as instruções abaixo e guardem os dados em local seguro:

*Para os que não perderam os dados, acessam normalmente mas não lembram deles: *


No seu perfil é possível encontrá-los facilmente, o seu e-mail está no "*Account details*" onde pode inclusive ser atualizado caso desejem. Já a senha esta no "*Password and security*"

*Para os que perderam os dados e o acesso: *


É possível acessá-los através das configurações dos navegadores (caso os dados estejam salvos lá). Os tutoriais podem ser encontrados no Google.

Desta forma, não é mais possível criar outra conta para pedir ajuda à moderação.


----------



## hercules eaher

@RecHub ok, entendi.

Me desculpe ter criado um thread de duplo sentido que ficou um pouco confuso!

Acho que o ideal é eu acessar os "fóruns de fotografia📷" para postar minhas fotos não é?


----------



## pedrouraí

Nada contra, mas por que tantos moderadores novos são de Recife?


----------



## RecHub

pedrouraí said:


> Nada contra, mas por que tantos moderadores novos são de Recife?


Convites foram enviados para alguns foristas via PM. Mas tivemos PMs que provavelmente nem foram lidas até agora, e outras que formam lidas e respondidas com recusas. Estes foram os que responderam e aceitaram.

Sobre a cidade, coincidência. Mas já tivemos muitos moderadores simultâneos do Rio, SP... o importante é a ajuda que eles nos darão.
O processo foi definido pela Adm. do SSC num dia, para apresentarmos a lista com os nomes dois dias depois.

No México por exemplo, não conseguimos nenhum novo moderador.



hercules eaher said:


> @RecHub ok, entendi.
> 
> Me desculpe ter criado um thread de duplo sentido que ficou um pouco confuso!
> 
> Acho que o ideal é eu acessar os "fóruns de fotografia📷" para postar minhas fotos não é?


Se o que você for postar estiver dentro do cerne do thread sim.

O que não pode é criar um thread ou postar num thread conteúdo aleatório.
Perceba que todos os threads possuem pautas definidas. É sobre elas que o conteúdo deve ser postado.


----------



## hsm2100

(podem desconsiderar, vou só dar um hiato. Vou deixar minha conta sem apagar ainda. Vai que eu volto...)

Como apago minha conta? Talvez volte um dia, mas com um outro user. Por enquanto, esse fórum não faz mais sentido pra mim. Ninguém aqui foi escroto, só me interesso mais por outros assuntos hoje em dia. Fiquem tranquilos(as).


----------



## RecHub

hsm2100 said:


> (podem desconsiderar, vou só dar um hiato. Vou deixar minha conta sem apagar ainda. Vai que eu volto...)
> 
> Como apago minha conta? Talvez volte um dia, mas com um outro user. Por enquanto, esse fórum não faz mais sentido pra mim. Ninguém aqui foi escroto, só me interesso mais por outros assuntos hoje em dia. Fiquem tranquilos(as).


Você pode guardar o seu login e senha, mesmo porquê não dá para "apagar" nenhuma conta. 
O que pode ser feito é o banimento, contudo ele é definitivo não sendo possível retornar nem com a conta atual nem com outra.


----------



## BR_Cearense

Eu so' acho que, infelizmente, havia um problema nos threads do NE, em especial dos aeroportos, o proprio RecHub, especialmente quando comecou como moderador, era uma parte grande desse problema, com o tempo virou parte da solucao, tanto que hoje acho que o problema nem existe mais.

So' espero que isso nao mude. Talvez seria bom afasta-los, de inicio, da moderacao desses threads mais "delicados", um probation.


----------



## RecHub

Todos os moderadores do Brasil moderam todo o SSC/BR sem restrições. 
Não adianta descumprir as regras querendo argumentar qualquer coisa. Independente da seção, primeiro deve-se cumprir as normas.


----------



## BR_Cearense

RecHub said:


> Todos os moderadores do Brasil moderam todo o SSC/BR sem restrições.
> Não adianta descumprir as regras querendo argumentar qualquer coisa. Independente da seção, primeiro deve-se cumprir as normas.


kkkk entao ta' ne'. Forca Jdolci e cia.


----------



## pedrouraí

Claramente estão acabando com a graça do La Plaza. Sei que essa é a nova política do fórum, mas não vejo isso bem para lá continuar sendo atrativo para os foristas que sempre participaram, estão acabando com a dinâmica.


----------



## Phcg

pedrouraí said:


> Claramente estão acabando com a graça do La Plaza. Sei que essa é a nova política do fórum, mas não vejo isso bem para lá continuar sendo atrativo para os foristas que sempre participaram, estão acabando com a dinâmica.


São adaptações necessárias, nada diferente do que já ocorre no fórum especialmente nos fóruns brasileiros.

O que de fato havia era excesso de infrações a normas, provocações, offtopics, publicações que questionavam as ações dos moderadores,além de infrações piores (Clon, Pornografia, Doxing)... E isso precisava ser cessado.

O fato e que toda transformação gera um impacto. La Plaza estava imerso nessa situação há muito tempo, tanto que tinha uma fama bem ruim. O que foi feito é para melhorar o aspecto hostil de todo subforuns. 

Adaptações demoram, geram críticas, mas com o tempo,os benefícios serão maiores. Aliás, coisa que já vem ocorrendo.


----------



## RecHub

O que posso dizer é que para os foristas, na pratica a diferença do que era para o que é, é que os threads de Notícias foram transferidos para outro subfórum de Notícias.


----------



## Olhaotrem

Censuraram de novo a Rainha da TV brasileira?


----------



## Olhaotrem

****.

Parece que o SSC Não curte a Web Camargo.

---------------------

Galera, uma coisa que descobri: se vc usa o navegador logado, principalmente o Chrome, pode sem querer logar o fórum via conta do Google e pode dar Multiple Account

Sempre use janela anônima ou use ou Firefox, para evitar o risco.


----------



## RecHub

Olhaotrem said:


> ****.
> 
> Parece que o SSC Não curte a Web Camargo.
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> Galera, uma coisa que descobri: se vc usa o navegador logado, principalmente o Chrome, pode sem querer logar o fórum via conta do Google e pode dar Multiple Account
> 
> Sempre use janela anônima ou use ou Firefox, para evitar o risco.



O nome da saudosa apresentadora deve ser uma palavra "complicada" em alguma seção do SSC.
Quando isso ocorrer com alguma palavra, é só repetir a última letra que a galera entenderá. Ex. Hebee Camargo.
*___*

Sobre a conta do Google, as vezes isso ocorre mesmo. 
Caso aconteça, não a utilizem (especialmente para postagens), desloguem e avisem a moderação para que a conta seja excluída.


----------



## Olhaotrem

RecHub said:


> O nome da saudosa apresentadora deve ser uma palavra "complicada" em alguma seção do SSC.
> Quando isso ocorrer com alguma palavra, é só repetir a última letra que a galera entenderá. Ex. Hebee Camargo.
> *___*
> 
> Sobre a conta do Google, as vezes isso ocorre mesmo.
> Caso aconteça, não a utilizem (especialmente para postagens), desloguem e avisem a moderação para que a conta seja excluída.


Valeu Rec!

Pode ser que em outro idioma é uma palavra ofensiva ou de baixo calão.

Até no português tem palavras que são normais para nós brasileiros e ofensiva para portugueses e vasco-versa, vide os casos de "Rapariga" e "Paneleiro".

Sobre o login, tanto para o Google quanto para o Face é desse jeito e devemos tomar cuidado.


----------



## MLeandro

E, ao contrário da versão antiga, não dá pra desabilitar notificação _por tópico_.


----------



## digaorock

Aproveitando a discussão que tá rolando no thread de séries, podiam encaminhar para a administração do fórum a extinção da função "spoiler", aquilo não serve pra nada, só confunde o povo que quer preservar o pessoal, mas acaba é entregando a informação, deixar somente a função "inline spoiler" é muito mais coerente.


----------



## Lord Eneas

Me parece que consertaram o bug das notificações, aleluia!


----------



## pedrouraí

Me apareceu um bug novo: Entro em qualquer thread para ler novos comentários e o sistema está me levando para a página seguinte da que parei. Acaba que tenho que ficar voltando toda vez. É só comigo?


----------



## Wendel 26

Eu gostaria de propor a inclusão da opção do tipo: "ignore lista ao contrário".
As pessoas também tem o direito de decidir, se não querem que tal forista veja os seus comentários. Isso sim diminuiria muito as desavenças, já que alguns parecem perseguir outros. Reclamam, reclamam das mesma pessoas, mas nunca as colocam em suas ignores lists e ainda, ficam sempre lendo e rebatendo suas escritas! Atitude encapetada! kkk
Não possuem nem coragem ou mesmo interesse em dizer abertamente, no que os outros a afligem para resolverem as questões. Parece que gostam dessa brincadeira de gato e rato, que vai acumulando tumultos e envolvendo indiretamente outras pessoas, desgastando geral!
Vamos fazer um engajamento e pedir ao Jam.


----------



## digaorock

Para isso existe a função Report, se você acha que algum forista está te perseguindo é só reportar para a moderação.


----------



## Njunior

Lord Eneas said:


> Me parece que consertaram o bug das notificações, aleluia!


Fui seco pensando que consertaram, mas pelo menos pra mim ainda continua


----------



## Lord Eneas

Depois que corrigiram o bug, navego no SSC assim:


----------



## Olhaotrem

Recentemente instalei o Tapatalk.

Tem algum problema manter login simultânteo tanto no aplicativo quanto no Chrome?


----------



## gabsoares_

Foi inserida uma nova reação: "Helpful" (útil), ao lado do "Amei".


----------



## Paulistex

é um like verde rs


----------



## _Lucas_

Por que raios colocaram o "like verde" no meio das "carinhas"? Só para confundir e fazer a gente clicar na reação errada. Ficaria muito mais organizado se fosse assim:


----------



## Jundiaiense da Silva

Lord Eneas said:


> Depois que corrigiram o bug, navego no SSC assim:


Que bug?


----------



## Jundiaiense da Silva

gabsoares_ said:


> Foi inserida uma nova reação: "Helpful" (útil), ao lado do "Amei".


Brisa demais.

O ícone não corresponde à ideia e ainda por cima o povo tá usando aleatoriamente e me dá uma coisa.

Tanta reação importante pra inserir e a galera do TI me vem com essa viajada.


----------



## Lord Eneas

Jundiaiense da Silva said:


> Que bug?


Era um que toda vez que postava algo aparecia uma notificação e não tinha como tirar, toda vez que entrava no site aparecia mais de 20 notificações aleatórias


----------



## Pereira's

Jundiaiense da Silva said:


> O ícone não corresponde à ideia e ainda por cima o povo tá usando aleatoriamente e me dá uma coisa.


Pera aí, você fiscaliza reacts?












*BRINKS! rsrs*


----------



## hercules eaher

O like verde deve significar ser de um *VISTO* √ 

Acredito que é para dizer ao postador (criador do post que recebeu o √) que "independente de ter gostado, concordado ou não com a mensagem (replye)" viu e leu a sua postagem.!


----------



## RecHub

hercules eaher said:


> O like verde deve significar ser de um *VISTO* √
> 
> Acredito que é para dizer ao postador (criador do post que recebeu o √) que "independente de ter gostado, concordado ou não com a mensagem (replye)" viu e leu a sua postagem.!


Exatamente!

Existem foristas que usam/usavam o  ou o  para mostrar aos demais que ele viu o conteúdo. É um misto de "eu me importo demais com a opinião alheia" com provocação em alguns casos.

Acho que o andar de cima por perceber esta necessidade e comportamento, criou essa nova reação.


----------



## Olhaotrem

RecHub said:


> Exatamente!
> 
> Existem foristas que usam/usavam o  ou o  para mostrar aos demais que ele viu o conteúdo. É um misto de "eu me importo demais com a opinião alheia" com provocação em alguns casos.
> 
> Acho que o andar de cima por perceber esta necessidade e comportamento, criou essa nova reação.


Gostei!


----------



## MLeandro

Pessoal, tem algum thread no SSC específico para discutir sobre o Censo 2022? Não consigo achar no buscador do site...


----------

